# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Χρειάζομαι μια ανώνυμη συμβουλη

## Delmem02052020b

Θα ηθελα να αναφέρω οτι δεν εχω επισκεφτεί ποτέ καποιον ψυχολόγο για ολα αυτα που εχω περασει στην ζωη μου. Πρώτη φορα γραφω καπου για αυτο, βρισκομαι σε μια κατασταση συναισθηματικά τρομακτική, και δεν τι να κανω. Ειμαι κλεισμένη στο δωματιο μου για βδομάδες ( εχουμε και καραντινα) ξεσπαω, κλαιω, πνιγομαι απο τις σκεψεις μου , κανω εμετο (συγνωμη για αυτο) , δεν μπορω να ελέγξω εμένα! Συγκατοικω με την κοπελα μου χρονια..αλλα δεν μπορει να με.βοηθήσει..αισθάνομαι οτι τρελαίνω και την ιδια με εμένα..αισθανομαι βάρος..ντρέπομαι που το γραφω ακομα αλλα αρχισα και παιρνω ελαφριά ναρκωτικά με.βοηθούν..προσπαθω να ξεχασω οτι με βιασαν 5 ....... δεν μπορω ομως δεν μπορω να το σβησω και θελω να ξαναγινω οπως πριν , απο την αυπνια ποναει.το σωμα μου .. ντρέπομαι που ειμαι ομοφυλόφιλη και με.βίασαν αντρες..πνιγοναι στην σκεψη να το αναφερω στην σχεση μου. Δεν θελω να παω σε ψυχολογο να τα πω απο κοντα, να με κοιτάει..δεν ξερω αλλα με πθανει φοβος..το ιδιο με καταγγελια..μονο που κανω σκεψεις με.διαδικασιες παθαινω κρίσεις πανικου..νιωθω οτι φταιω για οτι εχει γινει και δεν.ξερω πως να το βγαλω απο μεσα μου...δρν το πιστευα οτι θα συμβει σε εμένα και θα σκεφτομαι ετσι..αλλα δεν μπορω να πείσω τον εαυτό μου να κάνει κατι ..με κραταω κλεισμένη..σκεφτομαι να κανω κακο σε εμενα..μετα ξεσπαω σρ κλαματα...
Χρειάζομαι μια βοηθεια, μια συμβουλη απο κάποιον που μπορει να περνάει το ιδιο..πως θα γίνω παλι οπως πριν?

----------


## mindcrime

> Θα ηθελα να αναφέρω οτι δεν εχω επισκεφτεί ποτέ καποιον ψυχολόγο για ολα αυτα που εχω περασει στην ζωη μου. Πρώτη φορα γραφω καπου για αυτο, βρισκομαι σε μια κατασταση συναισθηματικά τρομακτική, και δεν τι να κανω. Ειμαι κλεισμένη στο δωματιο μου για βδομάδες ( εχουμε και καραντινα) ξεσπαω, κλαιω, πνιγομαι απο τις σκεψεις μου , κανω εμετο (συγνωμη για αυτο) , δεν μπορω να ελέγξω εμένα! Συγκατοικω με την κοπελα μου χρονια..αλλα δεν μπορει να με.βοηθήσει..αισθάνομαι οτι τρελαίνω και την ιδια με εμένα..αισθανομαι βάρος..ντρέπομαι που το γραφω ακομα αλλα αρχισα και παιρνω ελαφριά ναρκωτικά με.βοηθούν..προσπαθω να ξεχασω οτι με βιασαν 5 ....... δεν μπορω ομως δεν μπορω να το σβησω και θελω να ξαναγινω οπως πριν , απο την αυπνια ποναει.το σωμα μου .. ντρέπομαι που ειμαι ομοφυλόφιλη και με.βίασαν αντρες..πνιγοναι στην σκεψη να το αναφερω στην σχεση μου. Δεν θελω να παω σε ψυχολογο να τα πω απο κοντα, να με κοιτάει..δεν ξερω αλλα με πθανει φοβος..το ιδιο με καταγγελια..μονο που κανω σκεψεις με.διαδικασιες παθαινω κρίσεις πανικου..νιωθω οτι φταιω για οτι εχει γινει και δεν.ξερω πως να το βγαλω απο μεσα μου...δρν το πιστευα οτι θα συμβει σε εμένα και θα σκεφτομαι ετσι..αλλα δεν μπορω να πείσω τον εαυτό μου να κάνει κατι ..με κραταω κλεισμένη..σκεφτομαι να κανω κακο σε εμενα..μετα ξεσπαω σρ κλαματα...
> Χρειάζομαι μια βοηθεια, μια συμβουλη απο κάποιον που μπορει να περνάει το ιδιο..πως θα γίνω παλι οπως πριν?


Πρέπει να πας σε ψυχίατρο, το τι θα του πεις είναι δικό σου θέμα,δηλαδή δεν είσαι αναγκασμε νη να του πεις πως είσαι θύμα βιασμού μπορείς να του πεις πως είσαι χάλια ψυχολογικά και δεν είναι η καραντίνα το προβλημα

----------


## Delmem02052020b

Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλη σου..αν δεν μπορεσω να με βοηθησω ..θα το σκεφτώ να παω.

----------


## mindcrime

Ξέρεις τι γίνεται υπάρχουν στιγμές που πνιγόμαστε ψυχολογικά στη ζωή μας και δυστυχώς όσο το αφήνουμε νομίζοντας πως με το καιρό θα αντιμετωπιστεί και θα ξεπεραστεί αυτό δεν συμβαίνει απεναντίας όλη αυτή η κακή διάθεση αυξάνεται γιατί δεν αντίμετωπίζεται και φτάνεις σε κάποιο σημείο πυ νιώθεις να έχεις ένα μαύρο σύννεφο από πάνω σου να σε κυνηγά. Όσο αυτό το σύννεφο δεν το αντιμετωπίζεις τόσο αυτό θα μεγαλώνει και θα είναι πιο δύσκολη και πιο μεγάλη η απαιτούμενη διάρκεια. Να πάρουμε εμένα για παράδειγμα που είμαι διπολικός. Δηλαδή είμαι ένας άνθρωπος που ζει τρεις φάσεις στη ζωή του. Την κατά κάποιο τρόπο ευφορία, την νορμοθυμία και την κατάθλιψη. Αν δεν δίνω βάση στον εσωτερικό μου κόσμο και πέσω στην κατάθλιψη και δεν ξεκινήσω να παίρνω φάρμακα τότε όσο περισσότερο το καθυστερώ τόσο περισσότερο χρόνο θα θέλω να επανέλθω και το χειρότερο είναι πως κάθε φορά νιώθω μέσα μου πως δεν θα ξεφύγω ποτέ από αυτήν αλλά ευτυχώς κάθε φορά για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ξεφεύγω. Απλώς αν το αντιμετωπίσω έγκαιρα μπορώ να ξεφύγω σε ένα μήνα ενώ αν το αφήσω και δεν το αντιμετωπίσω έγκαιρα μπορεί να κάνω να σηκωθώ και σε 3 μήνες και σε 4 και σε 6 μήνες. Όσο πιο έγκαιρα αποδεχθείς πως χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια είτε ψυχολογική (την οποία από ότι λες δεν τη θέλεις) είτε ψυχιατρική τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα νιώσεις καλύτερα.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Γεια σου κοπελα μου. Καταρχην να κοψεις τα ελαφρια ναρκωτικα. Εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις πολλες καταστασεις μαζι και ειναι δυσκολο πολυ. Μονο που εγραψες εδω ειναι ενα μεγαλο βημα για σενα. Οι ψυχολογοι και ψυχιατροι δεν κατακρινουν κανεναν. Αρα θα μπορεσεις και ξερω ειναι δυσκολο στην αρχη γιατι ειναι σαν να μιλας σε εναν αγνωστο ανθρωπο αλλα μπορεις να ξεκινησεις σιγα σιγα μεχρι να γνωριστειτε καλυτερα. Οτι ζητηματα εχεις πρεπει να μιλησεις με ειδικο!

----------


## Delmem02052020b

Ειλικρινά καταλαβαίνω απολυτα αυτα που μου λετε..αλλα δεν μπορω δεν μου βγαινει τουλαχιστον τωρα να.παω σε γιατρό. Θα ηθελα αν μπορει καποιος απο εδω .. να μου προτείνει τι μπορω να κανω μονη μου..ή κοιο χαλαρωτικο χαπι που θα με κανει τουλαχιστον να κοιμάμαι το βραδυ.

----------


## mindcrime

Δεν μπορούμε να γράψουμε εδώ για φάρμακα ή για προτροπή φαρμάκων, οι κανονισμοί το απαγορεύουν για αυτό σου είπα πήγαινε σε γιατρό

----------


## Delmember2052020

Οταν θα εισαι ετοιμη πηγαινε. Κουραζε το σωμα σου πχ κανε γυμναστικη στο σπιτι και θα κοιμηθεις. Χαμομηλι με μελι. Απεφευγε καφεδες αν πινεις

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Δεν μπορούμε να γράψουμε εδώ για φάρμακα ή για προτροπή φαρμάκων, οι κανονισμοί το απαγορεύουν για αυτό σου είπα πήγαινε σε γιατρό


Συγνωμη ειναι νεα εδω..Δεν.το ηξερα. 
Απλως ρωταω εσας τι σας βοηθαει να ηρεμήσετε σε μια δυσκολη στιγμη..παντως ευχαριστω

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Συγνωμη ειναι νεα εδω..Δεν.το ηξερα. 
> Απλως ρωταω εσας τι σας βοηθαει να ηρεμήσετε σε μια δυσκολη στιγμη..παντως ευχαριστω


Βρες κατι που σου αρεσει να κανεις ετσι το μυαλο σου θα αποσπαται απο αυτα που σκεφτεσαι
βασικα πρεπει να σκεφτεσαι ευχαριστα πραγματα.
Και δω αν μιλησουμε εμεις μεταξυ μας για ασχετα πραγματα εκτος των προβληματων σου θα δεις τεραστια διαφορα στην ψυχολογια σου.

----------


## LiloCook

γεία σου! Εγω θα πρότεινα να κάνεις για αυτό που ήρθες. Ήρθες να μας μιλήσεις για να νιώσεις καλύτερα. Μίλας μας, δεν θα σε κρίνουμε, δεν σε ξέρουμε, δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ ποια είσαι, θέλουμε όμως να σε βοηθήσουμε. Δεσμεύομαι απέναντι σου ότι θα είμαι εδω να σε διαβάσω και να σου πω την γνώμη ή και όχι εαν δεν την θελεις. Δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος, είμαι όμως και εγω μία πονεμένη κοπέλα που μπορεί να σε καταλαβει. Μαγικό ξόρκι δεν υπάρχει δυστυχως, φαρμακα δεν μπορούμε να σου γραψουμε, σε ψυχολογο δεν θελεις ακόμα να πας, οπότε μια λύση θα ηταν αυτη. 
Παρε μια βαθυα ανασα. 
Σε αγκαλιάζω και σου λεω ενα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ που ζητάς βοήθεια. ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> γεία σου! Εγω θα πρότεινα να κάνεις για αυτό που ήρθες. Ήρθες να μας μιλήσεις για να νιώσεις καλύτερα. Μίλας μας, δεν θα σε κρίνουμε, δεν σε ξέρουμε, δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ ποια είσαι, θέλουμε όμως να σε βοηθήσουμε. Δεσμεύομαι απέναντι σου ότι θα είμαι εδω να σε διαβάσω και να σου πω την γνώμη ή και όχι εαν δεν την θελεις. Δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος, είμαι όμως και εγω μία πονεμένη κοπέλα που μπορεί να σε καταλαβει. Μαγικό ξόρκι δεν υπάρχει δυστυχως, φαρμακα δεν μπορούμε να σου γραψουμε, σε ψυχολογο δεν θελεις ακόμα να πας, οπότε μια λύση θα ηταν αυτη. 
> Παρε μια βαθυα ανασα. 
> Σε αγκαλιάζω και σου λεω ενα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ που ζητάς βοήθεια. ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.


Χωρις να.σε ξερω με εκανες τουλαχιστον να χαμογελασω..σε ευχαριστω πολυ..Ειλικρινά το περνάω μόνη μου ειμαι 23 χρονων ..εχω φίλους..αλλα και δεν έχω..εχω οικογένεια αλλα πολυ μακριά ..εχω σχεση που την κανω να κλαιει καθε μερα ..παντα ημουν εγω η δυνατη για ολους..Τους στήριζα..δεν δεχομουν ποτε βοήθεια..ειναι κακο το γνωριζω αλλα ετσι ειμαι ..έχουν περασει τρεις εβδομαδες απο εκείνο και εγω το νιωθω σαν πριν 3 ωρες...αυτο θα περασει?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χωρις να.σε ξερω με εκανες τουλαχιστον να χαμογελασω..σε ευχαριστω πολυ..Ειλικρινά το περνάω μόνη μου ειμαι 23 χρονων ..εχω φίλους..αλλα και δεν έχω..εχω οικογένεια αλλα πολυ μακριά ..εχω σχεση που την κανω να κλαιει καθε μερα ..παντα ημουν εγω η δυνατη για ολους..Τους στήριζα..δεν δεχομουν ποτε βοήθεια..ειναι κακο το γνωριζω αλλα ετσι ειμαι ..έχουν περασει τρεις εβδομαδες απο εκείνο και εγω το νιωθω σαν πριν 3 ωρες...αυτο θα περασει?


Θέλεις να μιλήσεις γι αυτό? Αν δεν είσαι έτοιμη θα σε καταλάβουμε, δεν σε πιέζει κάνεις.. Να ξέρεις απλά ότι υπάρχουν και εδώ άτομα που έχουν περάσει το ίδιο (και εγώ μέσα σε αυτούς) και μπορούν να καταλάβουν ακριβώς πως νιώθεις..

----------


## george1520

> Θα ηθελα να αναφέρω οτι δεν εχω επισκεφτεί ποτέ καποιον ψυχολόγο για ολα αυτα που εχω περασει στην ζωη μου. Πρώτη φορα γραφω καπου για αυτο, βρισκομαι σε μια κατασταση συναισθηματικά τρομακτική, και δεν τι να κανω. Ειμαι κλεισμένη στο δωματιο μου για βδομάδες ( εχουμε και καραντινα) ξεσπαω, κλαιω, πνιγομαι απο τις σκεψεις μου , κανω εμετο (συγνωμη για αυτο) , δεν μπορω να ελέγξω εμένα! Συγκατοικω με την κοπελα μου χρονια..αλλα δεν μπορει να με.βοηθήσει..αισθάνομαι οτι τρελαίνω και την ιδια με εμένα..αισθανομαι βάρος..ντρέπομαι που το γραφω ακομα αλλα αρχισα και παιρνω ελαφριά ναρκωτικά με.βοηθούν..προσπαθω να ξεχασω οτι με βιασαν 5 ....... δεν μπορω ομως δεν μπορω να το σβησω και θελω να ξαναγινω οπως πριν , απο την αυπνια ποναει.το σωμα μου .. ντρέπομαι που ειμαι ομοφυλόφιλη και με.βίασαν αντρες..πνιγοναι στην σκεψη να το αναφερω στην σχεση μου. Δεν θελω να παω σε ψυχολογο να τα πω απο κοντα, να με κοιτάει..δεν ξερω αλλα με πθανει φοβος..το ιδιο με καταγγελια..μονο που κανω σκεψεις με.διαδικασιες παθαινω κρίσεις πανικου..νιωθω οτι φταιω για οτι εχει γινει και δεν.ξερω πως να το βγαλω απο μεσα μου...δρν το πιστευα οτι θα συμβει σε εμένα και θα σκεφτομαι ετσι..αλλα δεν μπορω να πείσω τον εαυτό μου να κάνει κατι ..με κραταω κλεισμένη..σκεφτομαι να κανω κακο σε εμενα..μετα ξεσπαω σρ κλαματα...
> Χρειάζομαι μια βοηθεια, μια συμβουλη απο κάποιον που μπορει να περνάει το ιδιο..πως θα γίνω παλι οπως πριν?


Καλησπέρα...
Πρώτα από όλα μπράβο που βρήκες την δύναμη να μιλήσεις για αυτό που έγινε έστω και δημοσια.
Θέλω να ξέρεις πως στην δική σου θέση βρίσκονται σίγουρα κι άλλοι άνθρωποι που έζησαν κάτι παρόμοιο.
Θέλω να ξέρεις ακομη ότι έζησα κάποτε και εγώ κάτι ανάλογο άρα μπορώ να σε καταλάβω. Θες να το συζητήσεις?

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Θέλεις να μιλήσεις γι αυτό? Αν δεν είσαι έτοιμη θα σε καταλάβουμε, δεν σε πιέζει κάνεις.. Να ξέρεις απλά ότι υπάρχουν και εδώ άτομα που έχουν περάσει το ίδιο (και εγώ μέσα σε αυτούς) και μπορούν να καταλάβουν ακριβώς πως νιώθεις..


Λυπάμαι που εχεις περασει και εσυ κατι τετοιο ..να αισθάνεσαι ενα κρεας..να.χάνεται η αξιοπρέπεια σου..που εχτιζες χρονια ( εγω παντα σε αυτο πιστευα ) και ολα αυτα σε λιγες ωρες..
Εγω λοιπον ειμαι ομοφυλόφιλη όπως ειπα..οχι απο παντα εδω και 3 χρονια που εχω και την.πρωτη μου σχεση..παντα εκανα παρεα με αντρες και ήμουν ανετη μαζι τους..τωρα δεν θελω ουτε με εναν βρεθώ μαζι στον ιδιο χωρο..Ο ενας απο αυτους ηταν γνωστος μου σχεδον φίλος απο την.δουλεια μου (πάλι καλα τωρα δουλεύω απο το σπιτι) τους αλλους δεν τους ειχα ξαναδεί ..ολοι ξερανε οτι ειμαι λεσβια..
Δεν.ξερω πως θα συνεχισω ..αυτο.το μίσος που νιώθω...δεν φευγει..
Με εκαναν να ουρλιαζω , να εκλιπαρω..να νιωθω σκουπιδι..δεν με πηγαν ουτε στο νοσοκομειο..με παρατησαν σε αθλια κατασταση στο σπιτι του. Εχουν περασει 3 Εβδομάδες και ξερωω οτι πρεπει να μαζεψω τα κομματια μου..πρέπει να παω να κανω εξετασεις..κατι το οποιο το φοβαμαι παρα πολυυ..δεν ξερω για πιο απ ολα να κλαιω..

----------


## george1520

> Λυπάμαι που εχεις περασει και εσυ κατι τετοιο ..να αισθάνεσαι ενα κρεας..να.χάνεται η αξιοπρέπεια σου..που εχτιζες χρονια ( εγω παντα σε αυτο πιστευα ) και ολα αυτα σε λιγες ωρες..
> Εγω λοιπον ειμαι ομοφυλόφιλη όπως ειπα..οχι απο παντα εδω και 3 χρονια που εχω και την.πρωτη μου σχεση..παντα εκανα παρεα με αντρες και ήμουν ανετη μαζι τους..τωρα δεν θελω ουτε με εναν βρεθώ μαζι στον ιδιο χωρο..Ο ενας απο αυτους ηταν γνωστος μου σχεδον φίλος απο την.δουλεια μου (πάλι καλα τωρα δουλεύω απο το σπιτι) τους αλλους δεν τους ειχα ξαναδεί ..ολοι ξερανε οτι ειμαι λεσβια..
> Δεν.ξερω πως θα συνεχισω ..αυτο.το μίσος που νιώθω...δεν φευγει..
> Με εκαναν να ουρλιαζω , να εκλιπαρω..να νιωθω σκουπιδι..δεν με πηγαν ουτε στο νοσοκομειο..με παρατησαν σε αθλια κατασταση στο σπιτι του. Εχουν περασει 3 Εβδομάδες και ξερωω οτι πρεπει να μαζεψω τα κομματια μου..πρέπει να παω να κανω εξετασεις..κατι το οποιο το φοβαμαι παρα πολυυ..δεν ξερω για πιο απ ολα να κλαιω..


Τους μαλ...... Γιατί δεν έκανες καταγγελία εκείνη την στιγμή??

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Θέλεις να μιλήσεις γι αυτό? Αν δεν είσαι έτοιμη θα σε καταλάβουμε, δεν σε πιέζει κάνεις.. Να ξέρεις απλά ότι υπάρχουν και εδώ άτομα που έχουν περάσει το ίδιο (και εγώ μέσα σε αυτούς) και μπορούν να καταλάβουν ακριβώς πως νιώθεις..


Αλεξια σου απανταω στη ερωτηση που μου έκανες στην κατηγορία (κακοποιηση) .
Οχι δεν ξερει κανεις τίποτα..ουτε η κοπελα μου..βασικα πρωτη φορα γραφω καπου τι εγινε..ποσο μαλλον ανωνυμα να τα μαθαίνουν και αλλοι..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Τους μαλ...... Γιατί δεν έκανες καταγγελία εκείνη την στιγμή??


Εκείνη την στιγμη...δεν μπορω να θυμηθώ τι σκεφτόμουν ειλικρινά..δεν θυμάμαι..θα σου ακουστεί μαλλον περιεργο αλλα το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι βουητο στα αυτια μου..και πρέπει να πέρασαν πολλες ωρες μεχρι που ανοιξα την πορτα να φυγω..ηθελα να φτασω σπιτι μου να κανω μπανιο . Μονο αυτο ελεγα μεσα μου καθως έφευγα. Και τωρα θελω να το ξεχασω για αυτο και βγήκα αυτο το forum . Επισης και ενας δεύτερος λογος για μένα σοβαρος είναι οτι κρατουσαν κινητά και δεν ξερω αν εβγαζαν φωτογραφιες ή βίντεο..δεν.θελω να το μαθω..απλα να σβηστουν απο την μνημη μου θελω.

----------


## mindcrime

> Λυπάμαι που εχεις περασει και εσυ κατι τετοιο ..να αισθάνεσαι ενα κρεας..να.χάνεται η αξιοπρέπεια σου..που εχτιζες χρονια ( εγω παντα σε αυτο πιστευα ) και ολα αυτα σε λιγες ωρες..
> Εγω λοιπον ειμαι ομοφυλόφιλη όπως ειπα..οχι απο παντα εδω και 3 χρονια που εχω και την.πρωτη μου σχεση..παντα εκανα παρεα με αντρες και ήμουν ανετη μαζι τους..τωρα δεν θελω ουτε με εναν βρεθώ μαζι στον ιδιο χωρο..Ο ενας απο αυτους ηταν γνωστος μου σχεδον φίλος απο την.δουλεια μου (πάλι καλα τωρα δουλεύω απο το σπιτι) τους αλλους δεν τους ειχα ξαναδεί ..ολοι ξερανε οτι ειμαι λεσβια..
> Δεν.ξερω πως θα συνεχισω ..αυτο.το μίσος που νιώθω...δεν φευγει..
> Με εκαναν να ουρλιαζω , να εκλιπαρω..να νιωθω σκουπιδι..δεν με πηγαν ουτε στο νοσοκομειο..με παρατησαν σε αθλια κατασταση στο σπιτι του. Εχουν περασει 3 Εβδομάδες και ξερωω οτι πρεπει να μαζεψω τα κομματια μου..πρέπει να παω να κανω εξετασεις..κατι το οποιο το φοβαμαι παρα πολυυ..δεν ξερω για πιο απ ολα να κλαιω..


Ήπιατε ήταν εντάξει αυτοί ή ήταν μεθυσμένοι ή είχανε πιει τίποτα ντρογκες; Έτσι στα ξαφνικά σου επιτέθηκαν μέσα σε ένα σπίτι;

----------


## george1520

> Εκείνη την στιγμη...δεν μπορω να θυμηθώ τι σκεφτόμουν ειλικρινά..δεν θυμάμαι..θα σου ακουστεί μαλλον περιεργο αλλα το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι βουητο στα αυτια μου..και πρέπει να πέρασαν πολλες ωρες μεχρι που ανοιξα την πορτα να φυγω..ηθελα να φτασω σπιτι μου να κανω μπανιο . Μονο αυτο ελεγα μεσα μου καθως έφευγα. Και τωρα θελω να το ξεχασω για αυτο και βγήκα αυτο το forum . Επισης και ενας δεύτερος λογος για μένα σοβαρος είναι οτι κρατουσαν κινητά και δεν ξερω αν εβγαζαν φωτογραφιες ή βίντεο..δεν.θελω να το μαθω..απλα να σβηστουν απο την μνημη μου θελω.


Ακουσε με σε παρακαλώ.. Αυτά που περιγράφεις μου προκαλούν αηδία για το ανθρώπινο είδος και τα έχω πάρει άγρια και ταυτόχρονα έχω στεναχωρεθει. 

Δεν θα νιώθεις άσχημα για αυτό που έγινε, δεν φταις πουθενά εσύ γιατί το σώμα είναι ΔΙΚΌ Σου και κανένας δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να το αγγίξει χωρίς την θέληση σου. Ότι έκαναν έχει να κάνει με αυτούς και μόνο και εσύ δεν φταις κάπου. Είναι απλα σκατα που κυκλοφορούν και το παίζουν μάγκες επειδή έχουν ένα πουλί ανάμεσα στα πόδια τους. Σε παρακαλώ κάνε καταγγελία τώρα. Θα σε βοηθήσει σε 3 πράγματα. 1. Αυτό τον άνθρωπο θα τον δεις ξανα όταν τελειώσει όλο αυτό με τον ιό. 2. Να τιμωρήσεις αυτά τα ανθρωπάκια που δεν σεβάστηκαν τίποτα 3. Γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι θα κάνουν με το υλικό που έχουν..
Η μόνη λύση για το 3 δεν είναι το αυτό μαστίγωμα και τα κλάματα αλλά να κάνεις καταγγελία για να βρουν το υλικό και να τους τιμωρησουν. Και μην σκεφτείς ότι από εκδίκηση θα τα βγάλουν στο διαδίκτυο. Ούτε καν.. Λες φωνάζες, ζητούσες βοήθεια σιγά μην βγάλουν στο ίντερνετ τον βιασμό σου, δεν είναι τόσο χαζοί. 
Μίλησε στην φίλη σου για αυτό που έγινε και θα έχεις δίπλα σου κάποιον για να σε στηρίζει σε όλο αυτό.. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν είσαι λςσβια ή όχι.. Μην το αφήσεις μέσα σου, θα σε βασανίζει μια ζωή. Άκουσε με.. Εγώ ήμουν παιδάκι και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα και τώρα βασανιζομαι.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Λυπάμαι που εχεις περασει και εσυ κατι τετοιο ..να αισθάνεσαι ενα κρεας..να.χάνεται η αξιοπρέπεια σου..που εχτιζες χρονια ( εγω παντα σε αυτο πιστευα ) και ολα αυτα σε λιγες ωρες..
> Εγω λοιπον ειμαι ομοφυλόφιλη όπως ειπα..οχι απο παντα εδω και 3 χρονια που εχω και την.πρωτη μου σχεση..παντα εκανα παρεα με αντρες και ήμουν ανετη μαζι τους..τωρα δεν θελω ουτε με εναν βρεθώ μαζι στον ιδιο χωρο..Ο ενας απο αυτους ηταν γνωστος μου σχεδον φίλος απο την.δουλεια μου (πάλι καλα τωρα δουλεύω απο το σπιτι) τους αλλους δεν τους ειχα ξαναδεί ..ολοι ξερανε οτι ειμαι λεσβια..
> Δεν.ξερω πως θα συνεχισω ..αυτο.το μίσος που νιώθω...δεν φευγει..
> Με εκαναν να ουρλιαζω , να εκλιπαρω..να νιωθω σκουπιδι..δεν με πηγαν ουτε στο νοσοκομειο..με παρατησαν σε αθλια κατασταση στο σπιτι του. Εχουν περασει 3 Εβδομάδες και ξερωω οτι πρεπει να μαζεψω τα κομματια μου..πρέπει να παω να κανω εξετασεις..κατι το οποιο το φοβαμαι παρα πολυυ..δεν ξερω για πιο απ ολα να κλαιω..


Εγώ ξέρω ακριβώς ακριβώς πως νιώθεις..Το μίσος θα αργήσει να φύγει..Θέλεις το χρόνο σου.. Λένε πως δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες.. Αυτό είναι το ίδιο γ@μημενο πράγμα σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις..Ξέρω εγώ τι σκεφτόσουν..Και ξέρω και γιατί δεν έκανες καταγγελία..Γράψε..Απάντησε εδώ για να συμπληρώσεις τα 50 ποστς για να μπορέσω να σου στείλω προσωπικό μήνυμα...
Κρίνοντας από την εμπειρία μου ένα πράγμα θα σου πω..Μην κάθεσαι στο κρεβάτι..Ότι έγινε έγινε..Αλλά έγινε και σε αυτή την περίοδο που δεν μπορείς να βγεις δυστυχώς..Οποτε ναι μεν θα είσαι μέσα στο σπίτι αλλά όχι στο κρεβάτι.. Είναι λογικό να νιώθεις εξαντλημένη και στα πατώματα αυτή την στιγμή αλλά μη κάνεις το λάθος να είσαι όλη μέρα ξαπλωμένη...

----------


## george1520

> Εγώ ξέρω ακριβώς ακριβώς πως νιώθεις..Το μίσος θα αργήσει να φύγει..Θέλεις το χρόνο σου.. Λένε πως δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες.. Αυτό είναι το ίδιο γ@μημενο πράγμα σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις..Ξέρω εγώ τι σκεφτόσουν..Και ξέρω και γιατί δεν έκανες καταγγελία..Γράψε..Απάντησε εδώ για να συμπληρώσεις τα 50 ποστς για να μπορέσω να σου στείλω προσωπικό μήνυμα...
> Κρίνοντας από την εμπειρία μου ένα πράγμα θα σου πω..Μην κάθεσαι στο κρεβάτι..Ότι έγινε έγινε..Αλλά έγινε και σε αυτή την περίοδο που δεν μπορείς να βγεις δυστυχώς..Οποτε ναι μεν θα είσαι μέσα στο σπίτι αλλά όχι στο κρεβάτι.. Είναι λογικό να νιώθεις εξαντλημένη και στα πατώματα αυτή την στιγμή αλλά μη κάνεις το λάθος να είσαι όλη μέρα ξαπλωμένη...


Θα μιλήσει τώρα.. Χθες.. Αυτός ο μαλ.. Είναι στην δουλειά της. Θα τον δει.

ΜΊΛΗΣΕ.. μην το αφήσεις μέσα σου. Μίλησε. Θα νιώσεις καλύτερα. Δεν φταις πουθενά. Βαλς τα δυνατά σου και δείξε σε αυτά τα ανθρωπάκια την δύναμη σου.

----------


## mindcrime

Είναι πολύ πρόσφατο αυτό που έζησες και δεν γίνεται να το αφήσεις έτσι χωρίς να επισκεφθείς γιατρό. Πρέπει να μιλήσεις όχι απλώς με έναν ψυχολόγο αλλά πρέπει να βρεις τη δύναμη να επισκεφθείς ένα ψυχίατρο ή ένα ψυχιατρείο που εφημερεύει να σε υποστηρίξουν με φαρμακευτική αγωγή και ψυχολογική υποστήριξη. Εννοείται πως δεν φταις εσύ μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου για αυτό και μην προσπαθείς να σηκώσεις ένα τόσο μεγάλο φορτίο μόνη σου ειδικά σε αυτή την ηλικία. Πρέπει να πας επίσης σε ένα μαιευτήριο, η χρήση ελαφρών ναρκωτικών που κάνεις υποθέτω μιλάς για χόρτο δεν μπορεί να αποτελέσει διέξοδο σε αυτό που σου συνέβη.

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Ήπιατε ήταν εντάξει αυτοί ή ήταν μεθυσμένοι ή είχανε πιει τίποτα ντρογκες; Έτσι στα ξαφνικά σου επιτέθηκαν μέσα σε ένα σπίτι;


Εγω στην ζωη μου γενικα ποτέ δεν επινα κατι εκτος αλκοόλ..πολυ σπανια ενα τσιγάρο ..εκεινη η ημερα για μενα ηταν απολυτα φυσιολογικη θα πηγαινα στο σπιτι ενος φιλου για ενα παιχνιδι που ειχαμε ξαναπαιξει με παιδια απο την δουλεια ..παιζουμε (vr) . Εκεινοι πινανε αλκοολ αλλα σε φυσιολογικες ποσότητες..οι 2 εκαναν χρηση ουσιων στο σπιτι..οχι ομως αυτος που ηξερα..Ξεκινησαν να μου λενε σεξουαλικα αστεια για μενα για την κοπελα μου , μου λεγανε να κανουμε ολοι μαζι διαφορα ..Εγω ειχα παθει σοκ..ημουν μονη μου..ενω τις περισσοτερες φορες ερχεται πάντα η κοπελα μου..και απλα σηκωθηκα να φύγω..μετα ξεκινησε ολο εκεινο.

----------


## mindcrime

το μήνυμα έχει τροποποιηθεί από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Θα μιλήσει τώρα.. Χθες.. Αυτός ο μαλ.. Είναι στην δουλειά της. Θα τον δει.
> 
> ΜΊΛΗΣΕ.. μην το αφήσεις μέσα σου. Μίλησε. Θα νιώσεις καλύτερα. Δεν φταις πουθενά. Βαλς τα δυνατά σου και δείξε σε αυτά τα ανθρωπάκια την δύναμη σου.


Δεν μπορω μιλήσω..δεν μπορωωω . Αυτη τι στιγμή καταστραφηκε η ζωη μου..αν μιλησω θα καταστρέψω την.σχεση μου..θα μεινω μονη ..θα με χωρησει...και εκανα παρα πολλες θυσιες για να μπορεσω να εχω δικο μου σπιτι μαζι της..αν τα μαθει Όλα αυτα θα με σιχαίνεταιιι. Πρέπει να το ξεπερασω ..αυτη τι στιγμη δεν εχω δυναμη για να.δειξω πια ειμαι..δεν.ξερω καν τι εχω γινει.. νιωθω οτι θα παω μεχρι το μπανιο και θα λιποθύμησω..

----------


## george1520

Μίλησε με ένα ψυχολόγο για να σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις ότι δεν φταις πουθενά για αυτό που έγινε..
Μιλησε με την κοπέλα σου (αν το έχεις ανάγκη) και θα δεις ότι θα καταλάβει.. Έχεις πει ότι έχει καταλάβει πως το τελευταίο διάστημα δεν είσαι καλά οπότε μην φοβηθείς ότι θα σκεφτεί κάτι άσχημο για σένα..
Και σε παρακαλώ σκέψου αυτό που σου είπα και πίστεψε με θα σε βοηθήσει. Κάνε μια καταγγελία έστω και τώρα για να προστατέψεις τον εαυτό σου (επειδή θα τον δεις στην δουλειά) και για να νιώθεις ασφάλεια μετά. Μην το αφήσεις μέσα σου.. Εγώ το κουβαλάω χρόνια και το βλέπω κάθε μέρα μπροστά μου. Βοήθησε τον εαυτό σου! Δεν φταις πουθενά.. Που θε να!! Δικό σου κορμι είναι, δεν έχει κανένας το δικαίωμα να το αγγίξει. Και γυμνή να είσαι, και να προκαλείς εκεί αν πεις "όχι δεν θέλω" τότε δεν θα γίνει!!! Αυτοί φταινε, μόνο αυτοί!!
Ότι χρειαστείς θα το γράφεις εδώ στο φόρουμ και εμείς θα το σχολιάζουμε.. Θα συζητάμε τα πάντα. Μην αφήσεις αυτό που έγινε να καταστρέψει την ζωή σου...

----------


## george1520

> Δεν μπορω μιλήσω..δεν μπορωωω . Αυτη τι στιγμή καταστραφηκε η ζωη μου..αν μιλησω θα καταστρέψω την.σχεση μου..θα μεινω μονη ..θα με χωρησει...και εκανα παρα πολλες θυσιες για να μπορεσω να εχω δικο μου σπιτι μαζι της..αν τα μαθει Όλα αυτα θα με σιχαίνεταιιι. Πρέπει να το ξεπερασω ..αυτη τι στιγμη δεν εχω δυναμη για να.δειξω πια ειμαι..δεν.ξερω καν τι εχω γινει.. νιωθω οτι θα παω μεχρι το μπανιο και θα λιποθύμησω..


Θέλω να δεις καθαρά αυτό που λες.. Θέλω να το δεις ως τρίτο άτομο.. Αν ερχόταν η φίλη σου και σου ελεγε "έγινε αυτό κι αυτό και δεν αντέχω άλλο να το έχω μέσα μου" τι θα πεις? Τι θα σκεφτείς?? Την αλήθεια!

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Είναι πολύ πρόσφατο αυτό που έζησες και δεν γίνεται να το αφήσεις έτσι χωρίς να επισκεφθείς γιατρό. Πρέπει να μιλήσεις όχι απλώς με έναν ψυχολόγο αλλά πρέπει να βρεις τη δύναμη να επισκεφθείς ένα ψυχίατρο ή ένα ψυχιατρείο που εφημερεύει να σε υποστηρίξουν με φαρμακευτική αγωγή και ψυχολογική υποστήριξη. Εννοείται πως δεν φταις εσύ μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου για αυτό και μην προσπαθείς να σηκώσεις ένα τόσο μεγάλο φορτίο μόνη σου ειδικά σε αυτή την ηλικία. Πρέπει να πας επίσης σε ένα μαιευτήριο, η χρήση ελαφρών ναρκωτικών που κάνεις υποθέτω μιλάς για χόρτο δεν μπορεί να αποτελέσει διέξοδο σε αυτό που σου συνέβη.


Αυτο που θα κανω ..και πήρα αποφαση ειναι να παω να.κανω εξετασεις ..και ευχομαι να.μην εχω κολλησει τίποτα...φοβαμαι παρα πολυ...
Το μαυρο το πινω αυτον τον καιρο γιατι ειναι το μονο που θα με κανει να.φαω Δυστυχώς..και μετα να κοιμηθω για λιγο..γι'αυτό ψαχνω αλλους τρόπους να μπορω να χαλαρωνω και να μπορω να κοιμηθω.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σε ποια περιοχη βρισκεσαι; Εισαι Αθηνα και αν ναι που;


Τέτοιες ερωτήσεις σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι σαν ωρολογιακή βόμβα..
Mindcrime μη με παρεξηγήσεις αλλά ξέρω τι σου λέω..Το θέμα είναι να την βοηθήσουμε..

----------


## mindcrime

> Αυτο που θα κανω ..και πήρα αποφαση ειναι να παω να.κανω εξετασεις ..και ευχομαι να.μην εχω κολλησει τίποτα...φοβαμαι παρα πολυ...
> Το μαυρο το πινω αυτον τον καιρο γιατι ειναι το μονο που θα με κανει να.φαω Δυστυχώς..και μετα να κοιμηθω για λιγο..γι'αυτό ψαχνω αλλους τρόπους να μπορω να χαλαρωνω και να μπορω να κοιμηθω.


Για αυτο σε ρωτησα σε ποια περιοχη εισαι μηπως μπορω να σε βοηθησω να χαλαρωνεις και να κοιμηθεις μεχρι να μπορεσεις να μιλησεις σε ένα γιατρό.

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Σε ποια περιοχη βρισκεσαι; Εισαι Αθηνα και αν ναι που;


Οχι δεν μένω στην Αθήνα

----------


## mindcrime

> Τέτοιες ερωτήσεις σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι σαν ωρολογιακή βόμβα..
> Mindcrime μη με παρεξηγήσεις αλλά ξέρω τι σου λέω..Το θέμα είναι να την βοηθήσουμε..


Εγω για να τη βοηθησω τη ρωτησα γιατι ειναι σε μια πολυ δυσκολη φαση και δεν ειναι σε θεση να παει σε ψυχιατρο ακομα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αυτο που θα κανω ..και πήρα αποφαση ειναι να παω να.κανω εξετασεις ..και ευχομαι να.μην εχω κολλησει τίποτα...φοβαμαι παρα πολυ...
> Το μαυρο το πινω αυτον τον καιρο γιατι ειναι το μονο που θα με κανει να.φαω Δυστυχώς..και μετα να κοιμηθω για λιγο..γι'αυτό ψαχνω αλλους τρόπους να μπορω να χαλαρωνω και να μπορω να κοιμηθω.


Κοίτα...Δεν είναι λύση αυτό όμως κορίτσι μου (το μαυρο), ε?
Κάνε λίγη γυμναστική στο σπίτι, ένα ζεστό μπάνιο..Και αν δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς υπάρχει στο φαρμακείο ένα φυτικό σπρέι που σε κοιμίζει αμέσως..Είναι τόσο ελαφρύ που το δίνουν χωρίς συνταγή...
Είμαι και εγώ της άποψης ότι καλό είναι να γίνει καταγγελία..Επειδή εγώ δεν έκανα γι αυτό στο λέω..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Εγω για να τη βοηθησω τη ρωτησα γιατι ειναι σε μια πολυ δυσκολη φαση και δεν ειναι σε θεση να παει σε ψυχιατρο ακομα.


Ευχαριστώ πολυ για ολη την υποστήριξη.
Εκανα καλα που μιλησα εδω..
Εσεις εχετε βοηθηθεί?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγω για να τη βοηθησω τη ρωτησα γιατι ειναι σε μια πολυ δυσκολη φαση και δεν ειναι σε θεση να παει σε ψυχιατρο ακομα.


Το καταλαβαίνω αλλά επειδή το έχω ζήσει και είναι ερωτήσεις που τουλάχιστον σε φέρνουν σε δύσκολη θέση γι αυτό το λέω..

----------


## george1520

> Ευχαριστώ πολυ για ολη την υποστήριξη.
> Εκανα καλα που μιλησα εδω..
> Εσεις εχετε βοηθηθεί?


Εμείς δεν μιλησαμε.. Και δες μας.. Εδώ στο φόρουμ ψυχολογίας και μαζεύουμε τα κομμάτια μας.. Και ξέρεις? Όσα κομμάτια και να μαζέψεις πάντα κάτι θα λείπει..

Θες να κάνεις σωστά βήματα για να βγεις από όλο αυτό? Εγώ, η Αλεξία σίγουρα σε καταλαβαίνουμε.. Το έχουμε ζήσει.

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Κοίτα...Δεν είναι λύση αυτό όμως κορίτσι μου (το μαυρο), ε?
> Κάνε λίγη γυμναστική στο σπίτι, ένα ζεστό μπάνιο..Και αν δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς υπάρχει στο φαρμακείο ένα φυτικό σπρέι που σε κοιμίζει αμέσως..Είναι τόσο ελαφρύ που το δίνουν χωρίς συνταγή...
> Είμαι και εγώ της άποψης ότι καλό είναι να γίνει καταγγελία..Επειδή εγώ δεν έκανα γι αυτό στο λέω..


Θα μπορουσες να.μου πεις πως λεγεται? 
Αρα μπαινεις καινεσυ στην.θεση μου..μου λες ουτε εσυ εκανες ..και θα ειχες καινεσυ τους λογους σου..ουτε εγω μπορω..ξερω ολα αυτα που λενε..μην.το παθουν καο αλλες . Πραγματικα λυπάμαι δεν.θελω να το παθει καμιαα ..αλλα δεν.ειναι ευκολοο. Δεν.ειμαι προφανως παραδειγμα..για αλλα.κοριτσια σιγουρα..ειλικρινα δεν.πιστευα οτι εγωω θα ημουν εδω τωρα..να γραφω κάτι τετοιο..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Εμείς δεν μιλησαμε.. Και δες μας.. Εδώ στο φόρουμ ψυχολογίας και μαζεύουμε τα κομμάτια μας.. Και ξέρεις? Όσα κομμάτια και να μαζέψεις πάντα κάτι θα λείπει..
> 
> Θες να κάνεις σωστά βήματα για να βγεις από όλο αυτό? Εγώ, η Αλεξία σίγουρα σε καταλαβαίνουμε.. Το έχουμε ζήσει.


Ποσο καιρο εισαι σε αυτη την κατασταση εσυ?

----------


## george1520

> Ποσο καιρο εισαι σε αυτη την κατασταση εσυ?


Ήμουν παιδάκι.. Δεν μίλησα γιατί δεν ήξερα που. Νόμιζα πως οι μόνοι άνθρωποι που θα με βοηθουσαν ήταν οι γονείς μου. Αλλά επειδή δεν πήρα ποτέ αγάπη και μόνο ξύλο από αυτούς απλά δεν μίλησα.

Και να σου πω πως είναι η ζωή μου στα 29 μου? Δεν εμπιστεύομαι τους ανθρώπους, δεν θέλω να με αγκαλιάζουν, να με φιλανε. Δεν κατάφερα να μιλήσω ποτέ στην ψυχολόγο για αυτό που έγινε.. Έχω μιλήσει για όλα τα άλλα εκτός από αυτό.
Εσύ μιλάς, τα λες. Είναι ένα θετικο. Είσαι ενήλικας και ξέρεις και που να μιλήσεις και τι θα πεις. Αν δεν είσαι έτοιμη να μιλήσεις στην φίλη σου ή να κάνεις καταγγελία τότε άρχισε να το συζητάς με ένα ψυχολόγο. Μην το αφήσεις μέσα σου. Βάλτο απέναντι σου και νίκησε το. Γιατί ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΣ..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θα μπορουσες να.μου πεις πως λεγεται? 
> Αρα μπαινεις καινεσυ στην.θεση μου..μου λες ουτε εσυ εκανες ..και θα ειχες καινεσυ τους λογους σου..ουτε εγω μπορω..ξερω ολα αυτα που λενε..μην.το παθουν καο αλλες . Πραγματικα λυπάμαι δεν.θελω να το παθει καμιαα ..αλλα δεν.ειναι ευκολοο. Δεν.ειμαι προφανως παραδειγμα..για αλλα.κοριτσια σιγουρα..ειλικρινα δεν.πιστευα οτι εγωω θα ημουν εδω τωρα..να γραφω κάτι τετοιο..


Εγώ δεν έκανα γιατί δεν είχα κοντά μου κανέναν να μου πει "σήκω από το κρεβάτι και κάνε καταγγελία"..Το μετάνιωσα που δεν έκανα..Όσο έμεινα στο κρεβάτι αυτό ήταν το μόνο που σκεφτόμουν..Γιατί δεν τον έβαλα μέσα να σαπίσει εκεί..Γι αυτό δεν έφευγε το μίσος..
Και δεν σου λέω να πας αστυνομία για να μην το πάθουν και άλλες..Αλλά για να νιώθεις εσύ καλύτερα..Και να πάρουν αυτό ακριβώς που αξίζουν.. Και σύμφωνα με το νόμο αξίζουν 15 χρόνια φυλακή..
Σύμφωνα με εμένα αξίζουν κρέμασμα (κυριολεκτικά)

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θα μπορουσες να.μου πεις πως λεγεται? 
> Αρα μπαινεις καινεσυ στην.θεση μου..μου λες ουτε εσυ εκανες ..και θα ειχες καινεσυ τους λογους σου..ουτε εγω μπορω..ξερω ολα αυτα που λενε..μην.το παθουν καο αλλες . Πραγματικα λυπάμαι δεν.θελω να το παθει καμιαα ..αλλα δεν.ειναι ευκολοο. Δεν.ειμαι προφανως παραδειγμα..για αλλα.κοριτσια σιγουρα..ειλικρινα δεν.πιστευα οτι εγωω θα ημουν εδω τωρα..να γραφω κάτι τετοιο..


Φυτικό σπρέι είναι αλλά δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται να γράψω εδώ το όνομα..Άν το ζητήσεις στο φαρμακείο θα ξέρουν..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Ήμουν παιδάκι.. Δεν μίλησα γιατί δεν ήξερα που. Νόμιζα πως οι μόνοι άνθρωποι που θα με βοηθουσαν ήταν οι γονείς μου. Αλλά επειδή δεν πήρα ποτέ αγάπη και μόνο ξύλο από αυτούς απλά δεν μίλησα.
> 
> Και να σου πω πως είναι η ζωή μου στα 29 μου? Δεν εμπιστεύομαι τους ανθρώπους, δεν θέλω να με αγκαλιάζουν, να με φιλανε. Δεν κατάφερα να μιλήσω ποτέ στην ψυχολόγο για αυτό που έγινε.. Έχω μιλήσει για όλα τα άλλα εκτός από αυτό.
> Εσύ μιλάς, τα λες. Είναι ένα θετικο. Είσαι ενήλικας και ξέρεις και που να μιλήσεις και τι θα πεις. Αν δεν είσαι έτοιμη να μιλήσεις στην φίλη σου ή να κάνεις καταγγελία τότε άρχισε να το συζητάς με ένα ψυχολόγο. Μην το αφήσεις μέσα σου. Βάλτο απέναντι σου και νίκησε το. Γιατί ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΣ..


Λυπαμαι τοσο πολυ για ολα οσα μου ειπες..οτι αναγκαστικες να.περασεις τραγικα πράγματα τοσο μικρος...γιατι πρέπει να περασουμε τετοια πραγματα στην.ζωη μας?? 
Εσυ δεν νιωθεις θυμο? Παίρνεις αγωγη? Τρως φυσιολογικα?

----------


## george1520

> Λυπαμαι τοσο πολυ για ολα οσα μου ειπες..οτι αναγκαστικες να.περασεις τραγικα πράγματα τοσο μικρος...γιατι πρέπει να περασουμε τετοια πραγματα στην.ζωη μας?? 
> Εσυ δεν νιωθεις θυμο? Παίρνεις αγωγη? Τρως φυσιολογικα?


Είμαι καλά, λειτουργώ μια χαρά απλά κουβαλάω μια ταφόπλακα. Υποσχέθηκα όμως στον εαυτό μου ότι θα την φύγω από πάνω μου σύντομα..

Θες και εσύ να κουβαλάς για χρόνια κάτι που στην ουσία δεν φταις κιόλας?? Θες μια μερα να ξυπνήσεις και να πεις "γιατί δεν μίλησα τότε?". Και δεν σου λέω για να σώσεις τα επόμενα θύματα, εδώ μιλάμε για σένα. Μόνο για σένα.. Μην μένεις στο κρεβάτι, το κρεβάτι θα σε κάνει χειρότερα..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Φυτικό σπρέι είναι αλλά δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται να γράψω εδώ το όνομα..Άν το ζητήσεις στο φαρμακείο θα ξέρουν..


Θα παω αυριο κιολας να το ρωτησω

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Είμαι καλά, λειτουργώ μια χαρά απλά κουβαλάω μια ταφόπλακα. Υποσχέθηκα όμως στον εαυτό μου ότι θα την φύγω από πάνω μου σύντομα..
> 
> Θες και εσύ να κουβαλάς για χρόνια κάτι που στην ουσία δεν φταις κιόλας?? Θες μια μερα να ξυπνήσεις και να πεις "γιατί δεν μίλησα τότε?". Και δεν σου λέω για να σώσεις τα επόμενα θύματα, εδώ μιλάμε για σένα. Μόνο για σένα.. Μην μένεις στο κρεβάτι, το κρεβάτι θα σε κάνει χειρότερα..


Οχι το μονο που θελω ειναι να γινω οπως πριν να κάνω ονειραα και να γελω αληθεια θελω να γελασω νομιζω ξεχασα πως είναι να γελας με την ψυχη σου..Αυτό που ζω τωρα ειναι να καθομαι μπροστά σε ενα λαπτοπ και να δουλεύω..και μετα κατω απο το παπλωμα μου για ωρες..και πολλες φορες στο πατωμα ..στο μπανιο ..εχω πει στην.κοπελα μου οτι περνάω δυσκολα λογο καραντινας και εργασίας απο.το σπίτι..με πίστεψε..ελπιζω μεχρι να τελειωσω ολο αυτο να εχω βρει αλλη δουλειά..δεν ξαναγυρναω εκει μεσα..

----------


## george1520

> Οχι το μονο που θελω ειναι να γινω οπως πριν να κάνω ονειραα και να γελω αληθεια θελω να γελασω νομιζω ξεχασα πως είναι να γελας με την ψυχη σου..Αυτό που ζω τωρα ειναι να καθομαι μπροστά σε ενα λαπτοπ και να δουλεύω..και μετα κατω απο το παπλωμα μου για ωρες..και πολλες φορες στο πατωμα ..στο μπανιο ..εχω πει στην.κοπελα μου οτι περνάω δυσκολα λογο καραντινας και εργασίας απο.το σπίτι..με πίστεψε..ελπιζω μεχρι να τελειωσω ολο αυτο να εχω βρει αλλη δουλειά..δεν ξαναγυρναω εκει μεσα..


Θα κάνεις μικρά μικρά βήματα.. Λιγότερος χρόνος στο δωμάτιο και καθόλου χρόνος στο κρεβάτι (ύπνο μόνο το βράδυ).. Βγες κάθισε λίγο έξω στην αυλή, στο μπαλκόνι.. Βρες ένα καλό ψυχολόγο να συζητήσετε τα πάντα, αυτός θα σου πει πως να το χειριστείς και γενικά μην μένεις εκεί στάσιμη. Θα γελάσεις ξανά, θα κάνεις ξανά όνειρα.. Μόνο όμως αν κάνεις βήματα μπροστά και όχι πίσω (ή να μείνεις στάσιμη)..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Οχι το μονο που θελω ειναι να γινω οπως πριν να κάνω ονειραα και να γελω αληθεια θελω να γελασω νομιζω ξεχασα πως είναι να γελας με την ψυχη σου..Αυτό που ζω τωρα ειναι να καθομαι μπροστά σε ενα λαπτοπ και να δουλεύω..και μετα κατω απο το παπλωμα μου για ωρες..και πολλες φορες στο πατωμα ..στο μπανιο ..εχω πει στην.κοπελα μου οτι περνάω δυσκολα λογο καραντινας και εργασίας απο.το σπίτι..με πίστεψε..ελπιζω μεχρι να τελειωσω ολο αυτο να εχω βρει αλλη δουλειά..δεν ξαναγυρναω εκει μεσα..


Ναι το καλύτερο για σένα είναι να μην ξαναγυρίσεις εκεί..
Και όνειρα θα κάνεις, και θα γελάσεις και ότι άλλο θέλεις..Απλά μιλα..Άν είσαι κάθετη και δεν θέλεις να πας αστυνομία οκ..Αλλά μιλα εδώ..Εκεί που είσαι ήμουν..Και ξέρω..Άν μείνεις στο φόρουμ θα καταλάβεις ότι εγώ γελάω σχεδόν πιο πολύ από όλους..Αλλά θέλει χρόνο και δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου..Για να σηκωθείς πάλι όρθια..Και όταν σηκωθείς θα καταλάβεις ότι είσαι πιο δυνατή από πριν..

----------


## mindcrime

> Οχι το μονο που θελω ειναι να γινω οπως πριν να κάνω ονειραα και να γελω αληθεια θελω να γελασω νομιζω ξεχασα πως είναι να γελας με την ψυχη σου..Αυτό που ζω τωρα ειναι να καθομαι μπροστά σε ενα λαπτοπ και να δουλεύω..και μετα κατω απο το παπλωμα μου για ωρες..και πολλες φορες στο πατωμα ..στο μπανιο ..εχω πει στην.κοπελα μου οτι περνάω δυσκολα λογο καραντινας και εργασίας απο.το σπίτι..με πίστεψε..ελπιζω μεχρι να τελειωσω ολο αυτο να εχω βρει αλλη δουλειά..δεν ξαναγυρναω εκει μεσα..


Να σου πω κάτι εντάξει δεν την γνωρίζω την κοπέλα σου αλλά σίγουρα θα δείξει κατανόηση. Δηλαδή ειλικρινά τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις πως δεν θα έδειχνε κατανόηση και αν της έλεγες ότι συνέβη θα σε μισούσε; Γιατί επειδή σε εκμεταλλεύτηκαν πέντε τέρατα παρά τη θέληση σου;

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Ναι το καλύτερο για σένα είναι να μην ξαναγυρίσεις εκεί..
> Και όνειρα θα κάνεις, και θα γελάσεις και ότι άλλο θέλεις..Απλά μιλα..Άν είσαι κάθετη και δεν θέλεις να πας αστυνομία οκ..Αλλά μιλα εδώ..Εκεί που είσαι ήμουν..Και ξέρω..Άν μείνεις στο φόρουμ θα καταλάβεις ότι εγώ γελάω σχεδόν πιο πολύ από όλους..Αλλά θέλει χρόνο και δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου..Για να σηκωθείς πάλι όρθια..Και όταν σηκωθείς θα καταλάβεις ότι είσαι πιο δυνατή από πριν..


Εχετε δικιο..θα προσπαθήσω να πατησω στα ποδια μου..θα κανω ενα βημα και αυριο θα παω οπως ειπα στον γιατρο...θα σκεφτω και τον ψυχολόγο..αν χειροτερεψω και θα κρατιέμαι μόνο με χάπια..θα ειναι η μονη λυση.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εχετε δικιο..θα προσπαθήσω να πατησω στα ποδια μου..θα κανω ενα βημα και αυριο θα παω οπως ειπα στον γιατρο...θα σκεφτω και τον ψυχολόγο..αν χειροτερεψω και θα κρατιέμαι μόνο με χάπια..θα ειναι η μονη λυση.


Ο ψυχολόγος θα έπρεπε να είναι από τις πρώτες λύσεις..Χωρίς να φτάσεις σε σημείο να κρατιέσαι μόνο με χάπια..Θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ και δεν θα σε πιέσει να μιλήσεις αν δεν είσαι έτοιμη..Αλλά είναι καλύτερα τώρα που είναι πρόσφατο..Εννοώ είναι πιο εύκολο να μιλήσεις..Όταν περνάνε χρόνια το "θαβεις" και είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο..Πάλι κρίνοντας από τον εαυτό μου στο λέω..

Και ότι θέλεις να συζητήσουμε πες το..Εδώ κανείς δεν θα σε κρίνει..

----------


## mindcrime

Να ξερεις πως υπάρχουν καποιες δομές που λεγονται ΚΨΥ. Εκει πέρα υπάρχουν κοινωνιολογοι, ψυχολόγοι και ψυχίατροί που βοηθουν αναλογα με το τι θες εσύ να τους εκμυστηρευτείς. Απλώς να ξέρεις πως έχουν τεράστια αναμονη πχ εδώ στην Αθήνα ακόμα και μήνες

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Να σου πω κάτι εντάξει δεν την γνωρίζω την κοπέλα σου αλλά σίγουρα θα δείξει κατανόηση. Δηλαδή ειλικρινά τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις πως δεν θα έδειχνε κατανόηση και αν της έλεγες ότι συνέβη θα σε μισούσε; Γιατί επειδή σε εκμεταλλεύτηκαν πέντε τέρατα παρά τη θέληση σου;


Οι σχεσεις αναμεσα στα ιδια φύλα ειναι πολυ περίεργη..θα αηδιάσει που κοιμοταν διπλα μου ενω πριν γινοταν αυτο..θα σκεφτεί οτι εγω ημουν μονη με 5 αντρες..θα σκεφτει πολλαα..δεν ξερω αν θα με πιστέψει..και δεν θελω να το δοκιμασω..ξερω πολυ καλα τις αποψεις τις..ειναι απο παντα λεσβια και απο τοτε που εχουμε σχεση ξεκοψα με ολους τους αντρες φιλους..μου ειχε αναφέρει οτι αυτος απο την δουλεια μου με κοιταει περίεργα....νιωθω οτι φταιωω που πήγααα...παντα ημουν αφελης άνθρωπος...αλλα τωραα ..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Να ξερεις πως υπάρχουν καποιες δομές που λεγονται ΚΨΥ. Εκει πέρα υπάρχουν κοινωνιολογοι, ψυχολόγοι και ψυχίατροί που βοηθουν αναλογα με το τι θες εσύ να τους εκμυστηρευτείς. Απλώς να ξέρεις πως έχουν τεράστια αναμονη πχ εδώ στην Αθήνα ακόμα και μήνες


Πρωτη φορα το ακουω θα το.ψαξω εδω στην πολη μου..Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mindcrime

> Οι σχεσεις αναμεσα στα ιδια φύλα ειναι πολυ περίεργη..θα αηδιάσει που κοιμοταν διπλα μου ενω πριν γινοταν αυτο..θα σκεφτεί οτι εγω ημουν μονη με 5 αντρες..θα σκεφτει πολλαα..δεν ξερω αν θα με πιστέψει..και δεν θελω να το δοκιμασω..ξερω πολυ καλα τις αποψεις τις..ειναι απο παντα λεσβια και απο τοτε που εχουμε σχεση ξεκοψα με ολους τους αντρες φιλους..μου ειχε αναφέρει οτι αυτος απο την δουλεια μου με κοιταει περίεργα....νιωθω οτι φταιωω που πήγααα...παντα ημουν αφελης άνθρωπος...αλλα τωραα ..


Δεν φταις εσύ που αλωνίζουν τέρατα ανάμεσα μας, αλλά σε περίπτωση που σε πιέσει να κάνετε σεξ μέχρι να περάσει κάποιο διάστημα καλό θα είναι να το αποφυγεις. Τουλάχιστον να αποφύγεις τη χρηση των toys μέχρι να είσαι βεβαιη πως όλα είναι μια χαρά και εύχομαι μέσα από τη καρδιά μου να είναι όλα μια χαρά και να μας πεις τουλάχιστον αυτό το ευχάριστο νέο. Ειναι από τις στιγμές που εύχομαι και εγώ και η γυναίκα μου κάτι τέτοιο να τύχαινε στη γυναίκα μου για να βρισκόντουσαν στο τέλος στραποναρισμένοι από το υποτιθέμενο θυμα τους.

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Δεν φταις εσύ που αλωνίζουν τέρατα ανάμεσα μας, αλλά σε περίπτωση που σε πιέσει να κάνετε σεξ μέχρι να περάσει κάποιο διάστημα καλό θα είναι να το αποφυγεις. Τουλάχιστον να αποφύγεις τη χρηση των toys μέχρι να είσαι βεβαιη πως όλα είναι μια χαρά και εύχομαι μέσα από τη καρδιά μου να είναι όλα μια χαρά και να μας πεις τουλάχιστον αυτό το ευχάριστο νέο. Ειναι από τις στιγμές που εύχομαι και εγώ και η γυναίκα μου κάτι τέτοιο να τύχαινε στη γυναίκα μου για να βρισκόντουσαν στο τέλος στραποναρισμένοι από το υποτιθέμενο θυμα τους.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ..δεν ξερω αλλα μου δινεις κουράγιο..δε εχω κανει τίποτα με τημ κοπελα μου..δεν μπορω..ουτε ενα χαδι..με το που βλεπω που πηγαινει κανω εμετο..εχω τραυματα στο σωμα μου που μονο η γιατρός θα τα δει υπαρχειπεριπτωση να με ρωτησει κατι ? Εχω διαβασει διαφορα τις τελευταίες μερες και δεν θελω να γινει τιποτα..

----------


## Martal

> Θα ηθελα να αναφέρω οτι δεν εχω επισκεφτεί ποτέ καποιον ψυχολόγο για ολα αυτα που εχω περασει στην ζωη μου. Πρώτη φορα γραφω καπου για αυτο, βρισκομαι σε μια κατασταση συναισθηματικά τρομακτική, και δεν τι να κανω. Ειμαι κλεισμένη στο δωματιο μου για βδομάδες ( εχουμε και καραντινα) ξεσπαω, κλαιω, πνιγομαι απο τις σκεψεις μου , κανω εμετο (συγνωμη για αυτο) , δεν μπορω να ελέγξω εμένα! Συγκατοικω με την κοπελα μου χρονια..αλλα δεν μπορει να με.βοηθήσει..αισθάνομαι οτι τρελαίνω και την ιδια με εμένα..αισθανομαι βάρος..ντρέπομαι που το γραφω ακομα αλλα αρχισα και παιρνω ελαφριά ναρκωτικά με.βοηθούν..προσπαθω να ξεχασω οτι με βιασαν 5 ....... δεν μπορω ομως δεν μπορω να το σβησω και θελω να ξαναγινω οπως πριν , απο την αυπνια ποναει.το σωμα μου .. ντρέπομαι που ειμαι ομοφυλόφιλη και με.βίασαν αντρες..πνιγοναι στην σκεψη να το αναφερω στην σχεση μου. Δεν θελω να παω σε ψυχολογο να τα πω απο κοντα, να με κοιτάει..δεν ξερω αλλα με πθανει φοβος..το ιδιο με καταγγελια..μονο που κανω σκεψεις με.διαδικασιες παθαινω κρίσεις πανικου..νιωθω οτι φταιω για οτι εχει γινει και δεν.ξερω πως να το βγαλω απο μεσα μου...δρν το πιστευα οτι θα συμβει σε εμένα και θα σκεφτομαι ετσι..αλλα δεν μπορω να πείσω τον εαυτό μου να κάνει κατι ..με κραταω κλεισμένη..σκεφτομαι να κανω κακο σε εμενα..μετα ξεσπαω σρ κλαματα...
> Χρειάζομαι μια βοηθεια, μια συμβουλη απο κάποιον που μπορει να περνάει το ιδιο..πως θα γίνω παλι οπως πριν?


Πολύ δύσκολο αυτο που σου συμβαινει.. Ειναι μια τραυματικη εμπειρία που θα σε ακολουθεί στη ζωή δυστυχως γι αυτο θα πρέπει να πας καποια στιγμη σε ψυχολογο και σε ψυχίατρο. Κοψε τα ελαφριά ναρκωτικα γτ και αυτα μονο αρνητικα θα σε επηρεάσουν μαζι με ολο το στρες κλπ που βιωνεις.. Απο την στιγμή που δεν μπορείς ακομα να πας σε ψυχολογο γιατί δεν συζητας με την κοπελα σου; είναι πολυ σημαντικό να ξερει και αυτη τι περασες και να σε στηρίξει.. Το ότι εισαι ομοφυλοφιλη και σε βίασαν αντρες και ντρέπεσαι να μην το σκέφτεσαι. Η μονη ντροπή είναι αυτα τα τερατα που σου το έκαναν αυτο και τωρα ζουν την ζωούλα τους. Καταγγελία θελουν ξεκάθαρα και αν βρεις την δυναμη να το κάνεις. Αύριο μεθαυριο θα το ξανα κανουν κ σε άλλες κοπέλες.. Χαπια κλπ μονη φυσικα δεν μπορείς να πάρεις γι αυτό και πρέπει να πας και σε ψυχίατρο και να κανεις και ψυχοθεραπεία παράλληλα για να μην μεγαλωσει ολο αυτο μεσα σου και μετα δν θα μπορείς να το μαζεψεις και οπως είπες δεν έχεις παει γενικα για όσα εχεις περασει. Να το βγάλεις απο μεσα σου θα σε βοηθήσει.. Αν δεν εισαι ετοιμη για ψυχολογο μιλα με το κορίτσι σου ή τελος παντων με καποιον άνθρωπο που νιωθεις κοντα..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ..δεν ξερω αλλα μου δινεις κουράγιο..δε εχω κανει τίποτα με τημ κοπελα μου..δεν μπορω..ουτε ενα χαδι..με το που βλεπω που πηγαινει κανω εμετο..εχω τραυματα στο σωμα μου που μονο η γιατρός θα τα δει υπαρχειπεριπτωση να με ρωτησει κατι ? Εχω διαβασει διαφορα τις τελευταίες μερες και δεν θελω να γινει τιποτα..


Άν έχεις τραύματα που φαίνονται ναι..Λογικά θα σε ρωτήσει..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Πολύ δύσκολο αυτο που σου συμβαινει.. Ειναι μια τραυματικη εμπειρία που θα σε ακολουθεί στη ζωή δυστυχως γι αυτο θα πρέπει να πας καποια στιγμη σε ψυχολογο και σε ψυχίατρο. Κοψε τα ελαφριά ναρκωτικα γτ και αυτα μονο αρνητικα θα σε επηρεάσουν μαζι με ολο το στρες κλπ που βιωνεις.. Απο την στιγμή που δεν μπορείς ακομα να πας σε ψυχολογο γιατί δεν συζητας με την κοπελα σου; είναι πολυ σημαντικό να ξερει και αυτη τι περασες και να σε στηρίξει.. Το ότι εισαι ομοφυλοφιλη και σε βίασαν αντρες και ντρέπεσαι να μην το σκέφτεσαι. Η μονη ντροπή είναι αυτα τα τερατα που σου το έκαναν αυτο και τωρα ζουν την ζωούλα τους. Καταγγελία θελουν ξεκάθαρα και αν βρεις την δυναμη να το κάνεις. Αύριο μεθαυριο θα το ξανα κανουν κ σε άλλες κοπέλες.. Χαπια κλπ μονη φυσικα δεν μπορείς να πάρεις γι αυτό και πρέπει να πας και σε ψυχίατρο και να κανεις και ψυχοθεραπεία παράλληλα για να μην μεγαλωσει ολο αυτο μεσα σου και μετα δν θα μπορείς να το μαζεψεις και οπως είπες δεν έχεις παει γενικα για όσα εχεις περασει. Να το βγάλεις απο μεσα σου θα σε βοηθήσει.. Αν δεν εισαι ετοιμη για ψυχολογο μιλα με το κορίτσι σου ή τελος παντων με καποιον άνθρωπο που νιωθεις κοντα..


3 χρονια τωρα εχω μονο την κοπελα μου αλλα οπως εξηγησα και πιο πανω δν μπορω να τις μιλησω μου ειχε πει οτι με κοιταει περιεργα εκείνος..εγω πηγα..αρα για αυτη εγω φταίω..Δυστυχώς η οικογένεια μου δεν ζει στην ελλαδα και εγω πρεπει να βρω εναν τρόπο δεν ξερω αν θα ειναι μεσα απο εδω να βρω την ακρη..να ξαναγινουν οπως πριν 20. Μερες. Φοβάμαι να μείνω μονη μου αν το οω αυτο θα γινει..δεν ξερωκαν αν θα με εκβιασουν ..πάλι καλα δεν εχει γινει κατι ακομα..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> 3 χρονια τωρα εχω μονο την κοπελα μου αλλα οπως εξηγησα και πιο πανω δν μπορω να τις μιλησω μου ειχε πει οτι με κοιταει περιεργα εκείνος..εγω πηγα..αρα για αυτη εγω φταίω..Δυστυχώς η οικογένεια μου δεν ζει στην ελλαδα και εγω πρεπει να βρω εναν τρόπο δεν ξερω αν θα ειναι μεσα απο εδω να βρω την ακρη..να ξαναγινουν οπως πριν 20. Μερες. Φοβάμαι να μείνω μονη μου αν το οω αυτο θα γινει..δεν ξερωκαν αν θα με εκβιασουν ..πάλι καλα δεν εχει γινει κατι ακομα..


Κοίτα η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν ξέρεις πως θα αντιδράσει αν της το πεις..Γενικά όποιος δεν το έχει δοκιμάσει δεν θα σε καταλάβει απόλυτα και μπορεί να πει οτιδήποτε..Αλλά εσύ πάντα θα σκέφτεσαι ότι ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΣ..Γιατί αυτή είναι η αλήθεια..
Για εκβιασμούς δεν νομίζω να έχουν τα κότσια..
Τέτοιοι άνθρωποι είναι κότες..Στο μυαλό σου τώρα φαντάζουν δυνατοί..Δεν είναι..Όπως και να έχει να ξέρεις ότι υπάρχει λύση για όλα..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Κοίτα η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν ξέρεις πως θα αντιδράσει αν της το πεις..Γενικά όποιος δεν το έχει δοκιμάσει δεν θα σε καταλάβει απόλυτα και μπορεί να πει οτιδήποτε..Αλλά εσύ πάντα θα σκέφτεσαι ότι ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΣ..Γιατί αυτή είναι η αλήθεια..
> Για εκβιασμούς δεν νομίζω να έχουν τα κότσια..
> Τέτοιοι άνθρωποι είναι κότες..Στο μυαλό σου τώρα φαντάζουν δυνατοί..Δεν είναι..Όπως και να έχει να ξέρεις ότι υπάρχει λύση για όλα..


Ναι...φοβαμαι πολυ για να το δοκιμασω..αλλα θα το σκεφτω..και αυτο οπως και ολα τα αλλα που μου ειπαν..Ευχαριστώ

----------


## LiloCook

ειναι ωραιο που συζητας που ψαχνεις λυσεις που ακους, ειναι σπουδαιο αληθεια. οι περισσοτεροι σε αυτη τη φαση δεν μιλανε, οι κανουν σαν να μην συνεβη ξαναγίνονται αυτο που ηταν πριν.

αρχικα θεωρω οτι πρεπει να ασχοληθεις μα ενα ενα τα θεματα. μην κανεις πολλες παραλληλες σκεψεις γιατι η ψυχολογια σου ειναι πολυ ευθραστη αυτη την στιγμη. αρχικα το πρωτο που πρεπει να προσεξεις ειναι τον εαυτο σου, ουτε πως θα μισεις αυτα τα τερατα, ουτε πως θα το πεις η δεν θα το πεις στην κοπελα σου, ουτε τι θα γινει με την δουλεια σου. 

Εχω μαθει και απο πολλες καταστασεις που εχω περασει οτι το να παρεις ενα χαρτι και να γραψεις τα επόμενα βηματα ειναι πολυ σημαντικο.

Για παραδειγμα:
1. Πρεπει να βρω τροπο να κοιμαμαι σωστα για να μπορεσω να σκεφτομαι ορθα. η Αλεξια σου προτεινε ενα τροπο οποτε ενα προβλημα σχεδον λυθηκε μενει να πας να το παρεις.
2. Επειδη εκανα και εγω αυτο που κανεις και αν ξερεις τι περνεις σε καλη ποιότητα, εχει αποδεδειχτει οτι ειναι εξαιρετικα θεραπευτικ. Απο μενα ειναι ναι, εαν με ρωτας. Οχι υπερβολες ομως. πολυ σημαντικο. Δεν θες να καταστρεψεις τον εαυτο σου, θελεις να τον θεραπευσεις.
3. Το να τρεφεσαι σωστα ειναι σημαντικο. Να προσεξεις το σωμα σου, να το αγαπας. Μην αμελεις και υποσυτιζεσαι. 
4. Η δουλεια σου ειναι σημαντικη, γιατι βιοπορίζεσαι από αυτην. Μολις κλείσει ο κυκλος της προηγουμενης, ετοιμαζεσαι το βιογραφικό σου, κοιταξε αγγελίες καινουργιες. Απασχολησαι δημιουργικα τον εαυτο σου. 
5. Η κοπελα σου, είσαι ερωτευμενη και φοβασαι. Είναι λογικο και εγω θα φοβομουν, εδω δεν ειχα σχεση και φοβομουν, τους φίλους μην τους χασω. Για μενα καλα κανεις και δεν της το λες εφοσον δεν εισαι σιγουρη οτι αντεχεις τον πονο που μπορει να νιωσεις. Λυσε ενα ενα τα θεματα οχι ολο μαζι. Εχουν περασει 3 εβδομαδες μονο, είναι πολυ λιγο για να νιωσεις ανετα να μιλησεις, οσο δικο σου ανθρωπος και αν ειναι. Μικρα βηματα.
6. Η οικογενεια σου, εσυ ξερεις τι θελεις να κανεις. Σιγουρα χρειαζεσαι οσο περισσοτερη αγαπη γινεται αλλα θα την παρεις οποτε εσυ νιωθεις ανετα.

Με αυτα τα τερατα δεν μπορεις να ασχοληθεις τωρα. Είσαι μουδιασμενη, εισαι ταλαιπωρημενη και πρεπει πρωτα να γιατρεψεις τις πληγες σου. 

Σε ψυχολογο θα πας οποτε νιωσεις ετοιμη. 

Στο 15900 είναι ενας αριθμός που μπορεις και ανωνυμα να καλεσεις, να μιλησεις με κοινωνικους λειτουργους και ψυχολογους ολο το 24ωρο ολο τον χρονο. ή μπορεις να στείλεις και e-mail: [email protected]. Η κλήση ειναι δωρεαν. Μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν και να λύσουν ολες σου τις αποριες.

Είμαστε εδω για σενα ΛΙΑ. Είσαι μια ευγενικη και καλοψυχη κοπελα και φαίνεται απο τα μηνυμα του. Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι γυρω σου που μπορουν και θελουν να σε βοηθησουν. 
Να προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου και περιμενουμε νεα σου!

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> ειναι ωραιο που συζητας που ψαχνεις λυσεις που ακους, ειναι σπουδαιο αληθεια. οι περισσοτεροι σε αυτη τη φαση δεν μιλανε, οι κανουν σαν να μην συνεβη ξαναγίνονται αυτο που ηταν πριν.
> 
> αρχικα θεωρω οτι πρεπει να ασχοληθεις μα ενα ενα τα θεματα. μην κανεις πολλες παραλληλες σκεψεις γιατι η ψυχολογια σου ειναι πολυ ευθραστη αυτη την στιγμη. αρχικα το πρωτο που πρεπει να προσεξεις ειναι τον εαυτο σου, ουτε πως θα μισεις αυτα τα τερατα, ουτε πως θα το πεις η δεν θα το πεις στην κοπελα σου, ουτε τι θα γινει με την δουλεια σου. 
> 
> Εχω μαθει και απο πολλες καταστασεις που εχω περασει οτι το να παρεις ενα χαρτι και να γραψεις τα επόμενα βηματα ειναι πολυ σημαντικο.
> 
> Για παραδειγμα:
> 1. Πρεπει να βρω τροπο να κοιμαμαι σωστα για να μπορεσω να σκεφτομαι ορθα. η Αλεξια σου προτεινε ενα τροπο οποτε ενα προβλημα σχεδον λυθηκε μενει να πας να το παρεις.
> 2. Επειδη εκανα και εγω αυτο που κανεις και αν ξερεις τι περνεις σε καλη ποιότητα, εχει αποδεδειχτει οτι ειναι εξαιρετικα θεραπευτικ. Απο μενα ειναι ναι, εαν με ρωτας. Οχι υπερβολες ομως. πολυ σημαντικο. Δεν θες να καταστρεψεις τον εαυτο σου, θελεις να τον θεραπευσεις.
> ...


Δεν τα ηξερα ολα αυτα που μου λετε εδω περα..τοσες μερες σκεφτομαι τι να κανω που να μιλησω ποιος θα με κρινει..ποιος οχι..και μου δωσατε λυσεις ..θα καλέσω στον αριθμο..πραγματικά θελω να τα ξεχασω ολα και θα προσπαθησω πολυ. Δεν μαρεσει να ζω στον φοβο. Τα γραφω και απλά κλαιω..Ειλικρινά ..αυτες τις μερες κλαιω με το παραμικρό..ολα με αγγίζουν βαθιά. Ισως και να μην ειμαι μονη τελικα..ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΏ.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν τα ηξερα ολα αυτα που μου λετε εδω περα..τοσες μερες σκεφτομαι τι να κανω που να μιλησω ποιος θα με κρινει..ποιος οχι..και μου δωσατε λυσεις ..θα καλέσω στον αριθμο..πραγματικά θελω να τα ξεχασω ολα και θα προσπαθησω πολυ. Δεν μαρεσει να ζω στον φοβο. Τα γραφω και απλά κλαιω..Ειλικρινά ..αυτες τις μερες κλαιω με το παραμικρό..ολα με αγγίζουν βαθιά. Ισως και να μην ειμαι μονη τελικα..ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΏ.


Εννοείται ότι δεν είσαι μόνη Λία μου!
Αυτό για τον αριθμό δεν το ήξερα ούτε εγώ γιατί τότε εγώ ήμουν όντως μόνη..
Είναι πολύ καλό που κλαίς πίστεψέ με..Είναι μια αντίδραση..
Μόλις συμπληρώσεις τα ποστς στείλε μου μήνυμα αν θέλεις..Για οτιδήποτε θέλεις να συζητήσεις..

----------


## Martal

> 3 χρονια τωρα εχω μονο την κοπελα μου αλλα οπως εξηγησα και πιο πανω δν μπορω να τις μιλησω μου ειχε πει οτι με κοιταει περιεργα εκείνος..εγω πηγα..αρα για αυτη εγω φταίω..Δυστυχώς η οικογένεια μου δεν ζει στην ελλαδα και εγω πρεπει να βρω εναν τρόπο δεν ξερω αν θα ειναι μεσα απο εδω να βρω την ακρη..να ξαναγινουν οπως πριν 20. Μερες. Φοβάμαι να μείνω μονη μου αν το οω αυτο θα γινει..δεν ξερωκαν αν θα με εκβιασουν ..πάλι καλα δεν εχει γινει κατι ακομα..


Αν δεν μπορείς ομως να μιλήσεις στον άνθρωπο σου τότε σε ποιον να μιλήσεις; δλδ το να σου ριξει ευθύνη πχ μου ακούγεται παραλογο και ασχημο. Δεν ξερω κατω απο ποιες συνθηκες και τι έγινε αλλα τίποτα δεν δικαιολογει την πραξη, αν τους γνωριζες κλπ γτ λες σε κοιτουσε περιεργα κ πηγες, δεν εχω διαβασει ολα οσα γραψατε, λογικα καπου θα αναφερεις πως κ τι.. Αν σου κάνει καλο ναι, μιλα εδω όσο μπορείς αλλα μην το αφησεις, να το σκεφτείς πολυ σοβαρα για ειδικο γτ δεν είναι κ λιγο αυτο που εγινε. Τέρατα ρε, σιχαματα και πέντε παλι, ενας να μην πει εεε μαλακες τι κάνουμε.. Καταλαβαίνω οτι ισως φοβασαι κλπ αλλα σκέψου το, θα μεινουν ατιμώρητοι, θα το ξανακανουν σε κάποια αλλη.

----------


## Martal

Να πω και το άλλο γιατί διαβάζω οσα είπατε εδω, οπως ειπαν κ άλλοι, αυτον τον άνθρωπο θα τον ξανα δεις. Με τι ματια ομως. Αντε το συζητας εδω κλπ ή καπως νιώσεις καλύτερα, σε εναν μηνα ας πούμε που θα γυρισεις σε εκεινο το περιβάλλον και τους δεις κλπ ολα θα γυρισουν. Η κοπελα σου θα αρχισει να αναρωτιέται αφου πηγαινατε μαζι στο σπιτι του συνήθως οπως λες. Αργα ή γρήγορα δε πιστεύεις οτι θα το μαθει; πρέπει να σε στηριξει κ εγω προσωπικά δεν θα μπορουσα να δεχτω το οτι θα μου πει ο ανθρωπος μου οτι φταιω και να με σιχαθει. Ο άνθρωπος μου πρεπει να με στηρίξει αν με αγαπάει και να με βοηθησει..Ηταν που ηταν μαλλον σαν άνθρωποι ενα ματσο σκουπιδια και ναρκωτικα τους εκαναν θηρια, δεν νοιαστηκαν για τιποτα, μονο να ικανοποιησουν την αναγκη τους, σιχαμερα πλασματα.. Να μην κατηγορεις τον εαυτο σου για τίποτα..Να τον δικαιώσεις και να το πληρώσουν αυτο που σου εκαναν και ειναι σημαντικό που ξέρεις ποιος σου το εκανε, ενας ενας να παρει αυτο που του αξιζει. Νευριαζω κ στεναχωριέμαι οπως είπε κ κάποιος αλλος πιο πανω..Ολοι εχουμε πιει λιγο παραπάνω ή έχουμε κανει κανα τσιγαριλικι αλλα δεν θα κανουμε τετοιο πραγμα. Ειναι τερατα ρε,αυτη κ αν χρειάζονται καναν ψυχίατρο να τους κλείσει κ μεσα,σιχαματα...

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα.
η δικη μου συμβουλη ειναι να μιλησεις. οχι για να προστατευσεις καποιον, αλλα για να αποδωθει δικαιοσυνη.
εχω την αποψη οτι η ηθικη δικαιωση, ηρεμει το πνευμα.
εχω κι αλλη μια προταση, αλλα δεν ειναι νομιμη και δεν θα την πω...

κατα τα αλλα, αν εχεις ανθρωπο διπλα σου που θα σου ριξει ευθυνες για τον βιασμο σου, δεν αξιζει να ειναι διπλα σου κι ισως ηρθε η ωρα να το αποδεχτεις και να το αντιμετωπισεις..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> καλημερα.
> η δικη μου συμβουλη ειναι να μιλησεις. οχι για να προστατευσεις καποιον, αλλα για να αποδωθει δικαιοσυνη.
> εχω την αποψη οτι η ηθικη δικαιωση, ηρεμει το πνευμα.
> εχω κι αλλη μια προταση, αλλα δεν ειναι νομιμη και δεν θα την πω...
> 
> κατα τα αλλα, αν εχεις ανθρωπο διπλα σου που θα σου ριξει ευθυνες για τον βιασμο σου, δεν αξιζει να ειναι διπλα σου κι ισως ηρθε η ωρα να το αποδεχτεις και να το αντιμετωπισεις..


Αυτό το "όχι νόμιμο" έκανα και εγώ κάποτε..
Αλλά άφησα να περάσει καιρός..Συν ότι είχα βοήθεια...
Και δεν το συνιστώ τώρα..Και η δική μου γνώμη είναι να γίνει καταγγελία..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Αυτό το "όχι νόμιμο" έκανα και εγώ κάποτε..
> Αλλά άφησα να περάσει καιρός..Συν ότι είχα βοήθεια...
> Και δεν το συνιστώ τώρα..Και η δική μου γνώμη είναι να γίνει καταγγελία..


Γεια σας. Δεν ξερω πως συγκρατω τα κλαματα μου και γραφω, δεν εχω που αλλου να τα πω, γυρισα απο τν γιατρο..ο οποιοοος μου ειπεε οτι ειμαι έγκυοςς...δεν μπορω να το αποδεχτωωω..οχι!!!! Ποσες πιθανότητες υπήρχαν να συμβει αυτοο δηλαδη??? Μηδαμινεςςςςς και εμενα μου συμβαινει αυτοοο...το μαρτύριο που ζω δεν θα τελειώσει. Δεν τον πιστευωω ..μπορεί να συμβει και καποιο λαθος ετσι?? Το διαβασα οτι γινετε. Ο γιατρός το ειπε και στην κοπελα μου..ηταν εκει απ εξω και ρης το ειπε..πως το εκανε αυτο???? Καταστραφηκα..δεν νιωθω ζωντανη μεσα μου...η κοπελα μου έφυγε πηγε στους γονεις της , δεν ξερω Ποτε και αν θα γυρισει στο σπιτι μας..έφυγε χωρις να με ακουσει !! Με μισει και με μισωωω..ποναει το μυαλο μου..ακουω παλι βουητό..

----------


## Martal

> Γεια σας. Δεν ξερω πως συγκρατω τα κλαματα μου και γραφω, δεν εχω που αλλου να τα πω, γυρισα απο τν γιατρο..ο οποιοοος μου ειπεε οτι ειμαι έγκυοςς...δεν μπορω να το αποδεχτωωω..οχι!!!! Ποσες πιθανότητες υπήρχαν να συμβει αυτοο δηλαδη??? Μηδαμινεςςςςς και εμενα μου συμβαινει αυτοοο...το μαρτύριο που ζω δεν θα τελειώσει. Δεν τον πιστευωω ..μπορεί να συμβει και καποιο λαθος ετσι?? Το διαβασα οτι γινετε. Ο γιατρός το ειπε και στην κοπελα μου..ηταν εκει απ εξω και ρης το ειπε..πως το εκανε αυτο???? Καταστραφηκα..δεν νιωθω ζωντανη μεσα μου...η κοπελα μου έφυγε πηγε στους γονεις της , δεν ξερω Ποτε και αν θα γυρισει στο σπιτι μας..έφυγε χωρις να με ακουσει !! Με μισει και με μισωωω..ποναει το μυαλο μου..ακουω παλι βουητό..


Πραγματικά τι να πω κοριτσι μου τωρα οτι κ να πούμε.. Προσπάθησε να ηρεμισεις πρώτα γτ ετσι δεν μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτο που συμβαίνει.. Δώσε λιγη ωρα να συνειδητοποιήσεις τι εχει γινει. Μεσα μου δε ξες ποσο βριζω αυτα τα σκουπίδια.. Πηγαινε κανε καταγγελία, πηγαινε να δουν κ αυτα τα μαλακισμενα τι προκάλεσαν, η κοπελα σου θα μάθει την αλήθεια, τοτε ας ερθει να σου ζητήσει κ μια συγνώμη, αντε τωρα γτ λιγη κατανοηση δε βλάπτει και απο κεινη. Εχει παθει σοκ κ αυτη τωρα με ολο αυτο, δεν ξερει κ τι εγινε.. Αυτο θα λυθει με τον χρόνο όταν μαθει την αληθεια. Τωρα ξερω θες να ελπιζεις οτι εγινε λαθος, στο εύχομαι αλλα καταλαβαινεις οτι κ οι πιθανότητες δεν είναι παρα πολλές. Πηγαινε στην αστυνομία τωρα και δωσ τους εναν εναν. Μαλακισμενα ρε μη τους χαρίζεις.. Παρε δυναμη και πηγαινε..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Γεια σας. Δεν ξερω πως συγκρατω τα κλαματα μου και γραφω, δεν εχω που αλλου να τα πω, γυρισα απο τν γιατρο..ο οποιοοος μου ειπεε οτι ειμαι έγκυοςς...δεν μπορω να το αποδεχτωωω..οχι!!!! Ποσες πιθανότητες υπήρχαν να συμβει αυτοο δηλαδη??? Μηδαμινεςςςςς και εμενα μου συμβαινει αυτοοο...το μαρτύριο που ζω δεν θα τελειώσει. Δεν τον πιστευωω ..μπορεί να συμβει και καποιο λαθος ετσι?? Το διαβασα οτι γινετε. Ο γιατρός το ειπε και στην κοπελα μου..ηταν εκει απ εξω και ρης το ειπε..πως το εκανε αυτο???? Καταστραφηκα..δεν νιωθω ζωντανη μεσα μου...η κοπελα μου έφυγε πηγε στους γονεις της , δεν ξερω Ποτε και αν θα γυρισει στο σπιτι μας..έφυγε χωρις να με ακουσει !! Με μισει και με μισωωω..ποναει το μυαλο μου..ακουω παλι βουητό..


Λία, ήθελα από χθες να σου γράψω κι ετοιμαζόμουν τώρα όταν είδα αυτό που μόλις έγραψες οπότε δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω αλλά θα προσπαθήσω... Αυτό που ήθελα να σου πω πρώτα απ' όλα είναι ότι εσύ δεν φταις σε τίποτα και μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου ούτε να λες ότι τον μισείς, μη κορίτσι μου! Και δεν στα λέω αυτά έξω απ' το χορό γιατί έχω κι εγώ μια παρόμοια εμπειρία, όχι τόσο άσχημη όσο η δικιά σου αλλά με έκανε κι εμένα να κατηγορώ τον εαυτό μου για χρόνια... Και βοήθηκα πολύ από εδώ, μείνε μαζί μας για να σε βοηθήσουμε...
Τώρα για την εγκυμοσύνη, έκανες εξετάσεις αίματος και το έδειξαν;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γεια σας. Δεν ξερω πως συγκρατω τα κλαματα μου και γραφω, δεν εχω που αλλου να τα πω, γυρισα απο τν γιατρο..ο οποιοοος μου ειπεε οτι ειμαι έγκυοςς...δεν μπορω να το αποδεχτωωω..οχι!!!! Ποσες πιθανότητες υπήρχαν να συμβει αυτοο δηλαδη??? Μηδαμινεςςςςς και εμενα μου συμβαινει αυτοοο...το μαρτύριο που ζω δεν θα τελειώσει. Δεν τον πιστευωω ..μπορεί να συμβει και καποιο λαθος ετσι?? Το διαβασα οτι γινετε. Ο γιατρός το ειπε και στην κοπελα μου..ηταν εκει απ εξω και ρης το ειπε..πως το εκανε αυτο???? Καταστραφηκα..δεν νιωθω ζωντανη μεσα μου...η κοπελα μου έφυγε πηγε στους γονεις της , δεν ξερω Ποτε και αν θα γυρισει στο σπιτι μας..έφυγε χωρις να με ακουσει !! Με μισει και με μισωωω..ποναει το μυαλο μου..ακουω παλι βουητό..


Χθες ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν πήρες κάποιο χάπι εκείνη τη μέρα για να αποφύγεις όλο αυτό τώρα..Αλλά δεν το θεώρησα χρήσιμο αφού είχαν περάσει 3 εβδομάδες...
Ηρέμησε και θα βρούμε μια λύση..Πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις..

----------


## Delmember2052020

Ηρεμησε κοριτσι μου σε εχει πιασει πανικος θα σε βοηθησουμε πρεπει να κλεισεις ραντεβου με ψυχιατρο αμεσα. Παρε τηλεφωνο τωρα κι ολας εκει που σου ειπαν τα κοριτσια προς το παρον

----------


## george1520

> Γεια σας. Δεν ξερω πως συγκρατω τα κλαματα μου και γραφω, δεν εχω που αλλου να τα πω, γυρισα απο τν γιατρο..ο οποιοοος μου ειπεε οτι ειμαι έγκυοςς...δεν μπορω να το αποδεχτωωω..οχι!!!! Ποσες πιθανότητες υπήρχαν να συμβει αυτοο δηλαδη??? Μηδαμινεςςςςς και εμενα μου συμβαινει αυτοοο...το μαρτύριο που ζω δεν θα τελειώσει. Δεν τον πιστευωω ..μπορεί να συμβει και καποιο λαθος ετσι?? Το διαβασα οτι γινετε. Ο γιατρός το ειπε και στην κοπελα μου..ηταν εκει απ εξω και ρης το ειπε..πως το εκανε αυτο???? Καταστραφηκα..δεν νιωθω ζωντανη μεσα μου...η κοπελα μου έφυγε πηγε στους γονεις της , δεν ξερω Ποτε και αν θα γυρισει στο σπιτι μας..έφυγε χωρις να με ακουσει !! Με μισει και με μισωωω..ποναει το μυαλο μου..ακουω παλι βουητό..


Ηρέμησε... Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αντιδράς έτσι. Χαλάρωσε.
Δεν μίλησες γιαυτό σκέφτεται τα χειρότερα.
Θες να της στείλεις ένα μήνυμα να της πεις τι έγινε? Γράψε της τι έγινε γιαυτό τον τελευταίο καιρό φέρεσαι έτσι και θα συνδυάσει τα γεγονότα και θα δει την αλήθεια..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Λία, ήθελα από χθες να σου γράψω κι ετοιμαζόμουν τώρα όταν είδα αυτό που μόλις έγραψες οπότε δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω αλλά θα προσπαθήσω... Αυτό που ήθελα να σου πω πρώτα απ' όλα είναι ότι εσύ δεν φταις σε τίποτα και μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου ούτε να λες ότι τον μισείς, μη κορίτσι μου! Και δεν στα λέω αυτά έξω απ' το χορό γιατί έχω κι εγώ μια παρόμοια εμπειρία, όχι τόσο άσχημη όσο η δικιά σου αλλά με έκανε κι εμένα να κατηγορώ τον εαυτό μου για χρόνια... Και βοήθηκα πολύ από εδώ, μείνε μαζί μας για να σε βοηθήσουμε...
> Τώρα για την εγκυμοσύνη, έκανες εξετάσεις αίματος και το έδειξαν;


Εδωσα αιμα και ουρα αλλα νομιζω το αποτελεσμα μου το ειπε μονο απο τα ουρα αρα μπορει να μην ειναι έγκυρο..ελπιζω..δεν μου ειπε κατι αλλο για τις αιματολογικες...μονο οτι θα αργησην να βγουν τα αποτελεσματα για σμν. Λογο της καταστασης για κορωνοιο ολα εγιναν πολυ γρηγορα δεν νομιζω οτι με εξετασν καλα.. εχω μιλησει με κέντρο βοήθειας εδώ στην πολη μου αλλα δεν δεχονται ατομα τωρα απο κοντα..η κατασταση αυτη δεν με βοηθαει..οχι
Κανω απαισιες σκεψης αυτην την στιγμη..Πρέπει να παρω φάρμακα δεν μπορω να τα αντιμετωπίσω..χριστε μου.. .δεν εχω ιδεα απο φαρμακα για τετοια θεματα..αν παρω τηλ ενα ψυχιατρο θα μου πει τι πρέπει να παρω ή δεν γινεται αυτο?

----------


## george1520

> Εδωσα αιμα και ουρα αλλα νομιζω το αποτελεσμα μου το ειπε μονο απο τα ουρα αρα μπορει να μην ειναι έγκυρο..ελπιζω..δεν μου ειπε κατι αλλο για τις αιματολογικες...μονο οτι θα αργησην να βγουν τα αποτελεσματα για σμν. Λογο της καταστασης για κορωνοιο ολα εγιναν πολυ γρηγορα δεν νομιζω οτι με εξετασν καλα.. εχω μιλησει με κέντρο βοήθειας εδώ στην πολη μου αλλα δεν δεχονται ατομα τωρα απο κοντα..η κατασταση αυτη δεν με βοηθαει..οχι
> Κανω απαισιες σκεψης αυτην την στιγμη..Πρέπει να παρω φάρμακα δεν μπορω να τα αντιμετωπίσω..χριστε μου.. .δεν εχω ιδεα απο φαρμακα για τετοια θεματα..αν παρω τηλ ενα ψυχιατρο θα μου πει τι πρέπει να παρω ή δεν γινεται αυτο?



Στο γιατρό σήμερα γιατί πήγες?? Για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Μαλλον δε γινεται
Λια κοριτσι μου παρε τωρα τηλεφωνο σε εναν ψυχολογο. Ψαξε σε αυτο το σαιτ εναν

----------


## mindcrime

> Γεια σας. Δεν ξερω πως συγκρατω τα κλαματα μου και γραφω, δεν εχω που αλλου να τα πω, γυρισα απο τν γιατρο..ο οποιοοος μου ειπεε οτι ειμαι έγκυοςς...δεν μπορω να το αποδεχτωωω..οχι!!!! Ποσες πιθανότητες υπήρχαν να συμβει αυτοο δηλαδη??? Μηδαμινεςςςςς και εμενα μου συμβαινει αυτοοο...το μαρτύριο που ζω δεν θα τελειώσει. Δεν τον πιστευωω ..μπορεί να συμβει και καποιο λαθος ετσι?? Το διαβασα οτι γινετε. Ο γιατρός το ειπε και στην κοπελα μου..ηταν εκει απ εξω και ρης το ειπε..πως το εκανε αυτο???? Καταστραφηκα..δεν νιωθω ζωντανη μεσα μου...η κοπελα μου έφυγε πηγε στους γονεις της , δεν ξερω Ποτε και αν θα γυρισει στο σπιτι μας..έφυγε χωρις να με ακουσει !! Με μισει και με μισωωω..ποναει το μυαλο μου..ακουω παλι βουητό..



Οκ προσπάθησε να ηρεμησεις αν και είναι πολυ δύσκολο. Εγώ θα σου δώσω τις επιλογές που έχεις και εσυ σιγά σιγά θα σκεφτείς τι θα κάνεις. Καταρχην ο γιατρός σου έγραψε καποιο ηρεμιστικό; Πηγαινε σε ένα φαρμακείο να αγοράσεις ένα τεστ για να το επιβεβαιωσεις αυτο που σου είπε ο γιατρός. Δεν ειναι μηδαμινές οι πίθανοτητες όταν 5 τέρατα σε εκμεταλλεύονται και τυχαίνει να συμβεί τις γόνιμες μέρες. Ξεκίνα λοιπόν από το τεστ και πήγαινε σε ένα ψυχίατρο ή ψυχιατρείο να σου γράψουν φάρμακα τα χρειάζεσαι ειδικά τώρα. Αν τυχον χρειαζεσαι ηρεμιστικά αυτά τα παιρνεις μονο με συνταγη δεν τα δινουν τα φαρμακεία έτσι. Η ψυχολογία του ανθρώπου είναι πολύ εύθραυστη και γεγονότα που συμβαίνουν στη ζωή μας μπορούν να προκαλέσουν ψυχικές διαταραχές. Πίστεψε με το τελευταίο που χρειάζεσαι αυτή τη στιγμή στη ζωη σου είναι να επιβαρυνθείς και με αυτό. Έχε υπ όψιν σου πως αν σου γράψουν αντικαταθλιπτικά θα χρειαστούν τουλάχιστον δύο με τρεις εβδομάδες για να λειτουργήσουν και όσο το καθυστερείς τόσο χειρότερο γιατί θα κληθείς να πάρεις καποιες αποφάσεις στη ζωή σου. 

Όσον αφορά τη σχέση σου, αργά ή γρήγορα θα επικοινωνήσει για να μάθει τι έγινε και αν ήμουν στη θέση σου θα έστελνα αυτό το λινκ. Η φίλη σου έμαθε την εγκυμοσύνη σήμερα, εσύ μας τα έλεγες από χθες οπότε θα το πιστέψει αυτό που σου συνέβη

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εδωσα αιμα και ουρα αλλα νομιζω το αποτελεσμα μου το ειπε μονο απο τα ουρα αρα μπορει να μην ειναι έγκυρο..ελπιζω..δεν μου ειπε κατι αλλο για τις αιματολογικες...μονο οτι θα αργησην να βγουν τα αποτελεσματα για σμν. Λογο της καταστασης για κορωνοιο ολα εγιναν πολυ γρηγορα δεν νομιζω οτι με εξετασν καλα.. εχω μιλησει με κέντρο βοήθειας εδώ στην πολη μου αλλα δεν δεχονται ατομα τωρα απο κοντα..η κατασταση αυτη δεν με βοηθαει..οχι
> Κανω απαισιες σκεψης αυτην την στιγμη..Πρέπει να παρω φάρμακα δεν μπορω να τα αντιμετωπίσω..χριστε μου.. .δεν εχω ιδεα απο φαρμακα για τετοια θεματα..αν παρω τηλ ενα ψυχιατρο θα μου πει τι πρέπει να παρω ή δεν γινεται αυτο?


Πρέπει να πας να σε δει ο ψυχίατρος Λία, δεν μπορεί να σου δώσει φάρμακα χωρίς να μιλήσετε... Κανόνισε το το συντομότερο δυνατό!

----------


## Delmember2052020

Λια βρες ειναι μια ομαδα ψυχιατρων που κανουν online συνεδριες σε ενα νησι εχουν εδρα

----------


## blackbird

Για αρχη και αμεσα εγω θα προτεινω τα εξης:

Πας σε ενα φαρμακειο, παιρνεις τεστ εγκυμοσυνης και ζητας φυτικα σκευασματα που σε ηρεμουν. Πες πως χρειαζεσαι κατι που θα σε ηρεμησει μεχρι να πας σε ψυχιατρο για να σου δωσει συνταγη.

Δευτερο βημα, ψαχνεις για ψυχιατρο και κλεινεις ραντεβου. Ολο αυτο ειναι παααρα πολυ βαρυ για να το αντιμετωπισεις μονη σου. Δεν θες να πεις την αληθεια; Δεν αντεχεις; Πες απλα τα συμπτωματα και αυτος θα ξερει τι να δωσει.

Τριτο βημα, κλεινεις ραντεβου με ψυχολογο. Δεν νιωθεις ανετα να μιλησεις; Τωρα λογω καραντινας γινονται και online οι συνεδριες. Αν δεν μπορεις ουτε με καμερα, την απενεργοποιεις και απλα ακουει την φωνη σου.

Με τους γονεις σου τι σχεση εχεις; Συγγνωμη αν το ειπες καπου και δεν το προσεξα. Αν εχετε καλη σχεση, να τους το πεις.

Με την κοπελα σου συμφωνω κι' εγω να της στειλεις το λινκ. Το χειροτερο εγινε. Εφυγε. Της το στελνεις, βλεπει ακριβως τι συνεβη και αποφασιζει εκεινη. Αν δεν θες, εξηγησε της με ενα μηνυμα. Αν δεν γυρισει και δεν καταλαβει τοτε δεν ηταν ο ανθρωπος σου. Καταλαβαινω πως ειναι δυσκολο και πως σε αυτη την φαση χρειαζεσαι στηριξη. Κανε ομως τα βηματα που πρεπει για να βοηθησεις εσενα. Σιγα σιγα. Και οταν και αν νιωσεις ετοιμη, κανε καταγγελια. Το ιδανικο θα ηταν τωρα που φαινονται τραυματα κτλ αλλα αν δεν θες και δεν μπορεις, περισσοτερο απο κατανοητο. Τωρα προεχει να γινεις εσυ καλα.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Λια γραφε να φτασεις στο 50 μηνυματα να δεχεσαι προσωπικα μηνυματα. Θα βοηθηθεις περισσοτερο

----------


## Αλεξία10

Και πες λίγο αν μπορείς τα πράγματα με την σειρά για σήμερα..Από την στιγμή που ξεκίνησες για το γιατρό και μετά..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Στο γιατρό σήμερα γιατί πήγες?? Για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά.


Πηγα γιατι ηθελα να με εξετασουν για να δω οτι δεν κολλησα κατι..απλα ειπα οτι ποναω για να με.εξετασουν και υποχρεωτικά μου εκαναν το τεστ..και με εδιωξαν αμεσως χωρις να ξερω καν για τα αλλα αποτελεσματα..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Και πες λίγο αν μπορείς τα πράγματα με την σειρά για σήμερα..Από την στιγμή που ξεκίνησες για το γιατρό και μετά..


Ναι πηγα στο νοσοκομειο ηρθε μαζι μου και η κοπελα μου της ειπα οτι ποναω κατω και θελω να το ψαξω οποτε ηρθε μαζι μου (πολυ κακωςς) μπηκα μονη μεσα με.εξατασαν μου οηραν αιμα βγηκαν μονο τα ουρα μου ειπε οτι ειπε στην αρχη εγκυμοσύνης και μου ειπε να παω Σπίτι μου ..και οτι θα αργησουν να.βγουν τα αλλα αποτελέσματα...ο γιατρος το ανήγγειλε και στην.κοπελα μου...παρα πολυυυ κακωςςς δεν.κερω καν αν ειχε δικαιωμα..και εφτασα.εδωω να.γραφω

----------


## george1520

Στείλε της το λινκ εδώ να διαβάσει τι συμβαίνει και θα πιστέψει.. Αν όχι είναι επιλογή της!
Πρέπει να μιλήσεις με κάποιον ειδικό για να σε ηρεμήσει λίγο για να δεις πως θα προχωρήσεις. Μόνη σου ειναι δύσκολο..

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι πηγα στο νοσοκομειο ηρθε μαζι μου και η κοπελα μου της ειπα οτι ποναω κατω και θελω να το ψαξω οποτε ηρθε μαζι μου (πολυ κακωςς) μπηκα μονη μεσα με.εξατασαν μου οηραν αιμα βγηκαν μονο τα ουρα μου ειπε οτι ειπε στην αρχη εγκυμοσύνης και μου ειπε να παω Σπίτι μου ..και οτι θα αργησουν να.βγουν τα αλλα αποτελέσματα...ο γιατρος το ανήγγειλε και στην.κοπελα μου...παρα πολυυυ κακωςςς δεν.κερω καν αν ειχε δικαιωμα..και εφτασα.εδωω να.γραφω


οι γιατροι δεν αναγγελουν εγκυμοσυνες δημοσιως. για ποιον λογο το ειπε σε μια κοπελα που ηταν μαζι σου; υπαρχει το ιατρικο απορρητο. και ανδρας να ηταν μαζι σου, δεν θα το ελεγε ποτε δημοσιως. σε σενα θα το ελεγε.

----------


## Martal

Να πας να τους καταγγείλεις τωρα που μπορείς ακομα να το αποδειξεις! Συγνώμη αν επιμένω αλλα πρεπει να τιμωρηθουν γι αυτο που σου εκαναν, πριν ειναι αργα και δεν μπορείς να αποδείξεις τιποτα. Ειναι δυσκολο για σενα τι καταλαβαίνω φυσικα αλλα τωρα που μπορείς νομιζω πρέπει να το κάνεις .Οταν μαθει η κοπέλα σου την αλήθεια θα καταλαβει, αν δεν καταλάβει δν ειναι ανθρωπος για μενα. Μετα βλέπεις πως θα το χειριστείς με την εγκυμοσύνη, αν ειναι θετικο δλδ. Κανε ενα τεστ.. Για ψυχολογο κλπ μη τα ξανα λεμε. Θα τον χρειαστείς θες δε θες να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι πηγα στο νοσοκομειο ηρθε μαζι μου και η κοπελα μου της ειπα οτι ποναω κατω και θελω να το ψαξω οποτε ηρθε μαζι μου (πολυ κακωςς) μπηκα μονη μεσα με.εξατασαν μου οηραν αιμα βγηκαν μονο τα ουρα μου ειπε οτι ειπε στην αρχη εγκυμοσύνης και μου ειπε να παω Σπίτι μου ..και οτι θα αργησουν να.βγουν τα αλλα αποτελέσματα...ο γιατρος το ανήγγειλε και στην.κοπελα μου...παρα πολυυυ κακωςςς δεν.κερω καν αν ειχε δικαιωμα..και εφτασα.εδωω να.γραφω


Δεν είχε το δικαίωμα αλλά άν πήγες στα επείγοντα σε δημόσιο...μη το ψάχνεις πολύ..Συμβαίνει...
Πρέπει τώρα να ηρεμήσεις..Για να μπορούμε να βάλουμε τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά..Η κοπέλα σου είναι αναστατωμένη και με το δίκιο της..Άκουσε κάτι που δεν το περίμενε..Θέλει χρόνο..Στείλε της όμως κάποιο μήνυμα να της εξηγήσεις..Και αν δεν καταλάβει ή αν δεν πιστέψει δεν είναι το τέλος του κόσμου..Τώρα πρέπει να ασχοληθείς με τον εαυτό σου..Μετά όλα τα άλλα..

----------


## blackcrow

Lia και που μιλάς εδώ έκανες μια γενναία και καλή αρχή. Συγγνώμη αλλά θα σου πω κι εγώ για τον ψυχολόγο. Το να τα πεις είναι αυτό που προέχει. Μετά θα δεις για αγωγή (αν χρειαστεί) ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αν δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα πάρε σε μια τηλεφωνική γραμμή υποστήριξης και πες όσα έχεις να πεις. Είναι απόλυτο φυσιολογικό να νιώθεις όπως νιώθεις. Μη φυσιολογικό θα ήταν να ένιωθες αλλιώς. Να ήσουν καλά. Απλά καλά είναι να μιλήσεις τώρα που είναι νωπό ακόμη. Δε λέω ότι θα βρεις αμέσως γιατρειά. Αλλά θα πάρεις ανάσα. Για μια μέρα, για ώρες... για όσο. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό.

----------


## oboro

Εγω νομιζω οτι που ειναι νωπο ακομη προεχει να βρει ενα στηριγμα η κοπελα εκει που χρειαζεται, και οχι να μιλησει απαραιτητα. Λια αν το να μιλησεις τωρα, πιστευεις οτι σε στηριζει τωρα, να το κανεις, αλλιως δεν μπορει να σε πεισει κανεις να μιλησεις. Ουτε ο ειδικος μπορει και ειναι σημαντικο οταν αναζητησεις να βρεις επαγγελματια σωστο που να ακουει, και να μην πιεζει.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Λια επιμενω συμπληρωσε τα 50 μηνυματα.

----------


## george1520

Η συζήτηση θα γίνει δημόσια και όχι με προσωπικά μηνύματα. Ένας να το χειριστεί λάθος ένας να το εκμεταλευτει μετά το κάνουμε?

Κανένας από εμάς δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει, ούτε καν αυτοί που έζησαν κάτι παρόμοιο. Ένας ειδικός ξέρει και τις ερωτήσεις που θα κάνει και πως θα σε κατευθύνει.. Μο νο.

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Λια επιμενω συμπληρωσε τα 50 μηνυματα.


Πηγα σε φαρμακείο..βρηκα κατι χαπια φυτικά οπως ειπε αυτη..απο εκει..και κατι λαδακια..κάνναβης που βοηθάνε..θα τα δοκιμάσω ολα..Επίσης προσπαθώ να γραφω εδωω..με βοηθάει..συγνωμη αν.σας βαραινω με τα δικα μου προβλήματα...εχετε και.εσεις τις δυσκολίες σας..για να ειστε εδω..

----------


## oboro

> Πηγα σε φαρμακείο..βρηκα κατι χαπια φυτικά οπως ειπε αυτη..απο εκει..και κατι λαδακια..κάνναβης που βοηθάνε..θα τα δοκιμάσω ολα..Επίσης προσπαθώ να γραφω εδωω..με βοηθάει..συγνωμη αν.σας βαραινω με τα δικα μου προβλήματα...εχετε και.εσεις τις δυσκολίες σας..για να ειστε εδω..


Δε μας επιβαρυνεις Λια... αφου σε βοηθαει που μιλας εδω γραψε και θα σου απανταμε. Υπαρχουν πολλα ηδη ψυχολογικη στηριξης, για αυτο πχ μπαινουν εδω και ατομα που ηδη κανουν ψυχοθεραπεια, ηδη παιρνουν φαρμακα και πολλα αλλα, γιατι το καθε μεσο και ο καθε χωρος υποστηριξης εχει τα θετικα του.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο να της βρουμε αμεσα ειδικο. Αν εχεις κανενα τροπο να της βρεις αμεσα γιατρο πες το δημοσια να το μαθουμε κι μεις

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο να της βρουμε αμεσα ειδικο. Αν εχεις κανενα τροπο να της βρεις αμεσα γιατρο πες το δημοσια να το μαθουμε κι μεις


Απο ολα αυτα που μου λετε πρέπει να με δει κάποιος ψυχολογος..για αγωγή κυρίως .θα έλεγα εγω..ψαχνω στο ίντερνετ για κάποια συνεδρια..

----------


## oboro

> Απο ολα αυτα που μου λετε πρέπει να με δει κάποιος ψυχολογος..για αγωγή κυρίως .θα έλεγα εγω..ψαχνω στο ίντερνετ για κάποια συνεδρια..


Αν εννοεις φαρμακα, για αυτα ειναι ο ψυχιατρος οχι ο ψυχολογος. Αν χρειαζεσαι κατι να σε ηρεμησει.

----------


## Martal

> Απο ολα αυτα που μου λετε πρέπει να με δει κάποιος ψυχολογος..για αγωγή κυρίως .θα έλεγα εγω..ψαχνω στο ίντερνετ για κάποια συνεδρια..


Mπες στο melapus.com έχει κ αξιολογήσεις ψυχολογων και ψυχιατρων

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Mπες στο melapus.com έχει κ αξιολογήσεις ψυχολογων και ψυχιατρων


Ναι θα το ψαξω Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mindcrime

Λία μην παιζεις με τον εαυτό σου και μην περιμένεις ποτέ θα βρεις ψυχίατρο να σε δεχθεί για να σε αξιολογήσει να σου δωσει φάρμακα. Πήγαινε στο ψυχιατρείο που εφημερεύει να σε δούνε να σου γράψουν φάρμακα να νιώσεις καλύτερα. Μην ξεχνάς πως είσαι μόνη σου σε ένα σπίτι αυτή τη στιγμή. Αν πανικοβληθεί το βράδυ και δεν έχεις ένα χάπι να σε χαλαρώσει μυϊκά και ψυχικά τι θα κάνεις. Λία μην παιζεις με τον εγκέφαλο πήγαινε εκεί τώρα

----------


## Delmember2052020

Δες εκει που λεει ο martal και αν δεν βρεις συντομο ραντεβου. Κανε αυτο που λεει ο mindcrime.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Η συζήτηση θα γίνει δημόσια και όχι με προσωπικά μηνύματα. Ένας να το χειριστεί λάθος ένας να το εκμεταλευτει μετά το κάνουμε?
> 
> Κανένας από εμάς δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει, ούτε καν αυτοί που έζησαν κάτι παρόμοιο. Ένας ειδικός ξέρει και τις ερωτήσεις που θα κάνει και πως θα σε κατευθύνει.. Μο νο.


Εγώ θα της στείλω μήνυμα γιατί αυτά που θέλω να της πω δεν τα έχω πει δημόσια..Οπότε είναι η μόνη λύση..
Δεν θα την αναγκάζω να πει δημόσια πράγματα την στιγμή που σε προσωπικά μηνύματα μπορεί να νιώθει πιο άνετα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πηγα σε φαρμακείο..βρηκα κατι χαπια φυτικά οπως ειπε αυτη..απο εκει..και κατι λαδακια..κάνναβης που βοηθάνε..θα τα δοκιμάσω ολα..Επίσης προσπαθώ να γραφω εδωω..με βοηθάει..συγνωμη αν.σας οιοςβαραινω με τα δικα μου προβλήματα...εχετε και.εσεις τις δυσκολίες σας..για να ειστε εδω..


Δεν βαραινεις κανέναν γιατί όποιος δεν θέλει απλά δεν απαντάει..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Λία μην παιζεις με τον εαυτό σου και μην περιμένεις ποτέ θα βρεις ψυχίατρο να σε δεχθεί για να σε αξιολογήσει να σου δωσει φάρμακα. Πήγαινε στο ψυχιατρείο που εφημερεύει να σε δούνε να σου γράψουν φάρμακα να νιώσεις καλύτερα. Μην ξεχνάς πως είσαι μόνη σου σε ένα σπίτι αυτή τη στιγμή. Αν πανικοβληθεί το βράδυ και δεν έχεις ένα χάπι να σε χαλαρώσει μυϊκά και ψυχικά τι θα κάνεις. Λία μην παιζεις με τον εγκέφαλο πήγαινε εκεί τώρα


Δεν μπορωω ..αληθειαα δεν μπορωω..
Δεν.ξερω αν εσυ θα μπορουσες εγω θελω απλα να κοιμηθω και να ξυπνήσω διαφορετικα..πηρα αυτα τα.χαπια ..θα δω πως θα είμαι με αυτα..

----------


## Delmember2052020

Λια εψαξες online για γιατρο? στο link?
Ενταξει σε καταλαβαινουμε ειναι δυσκολη η πρωτη συναντηση με ψυχιατρο. Οτι θελεις ρωτησε και οποτε θελεις

----------


## LiloCook

Λία καλησπερα γλυκό μας κορίτσι.

Οι εξελίξεις με πρόλαβαν. Πάρε μια βαθυα ανασα αξιολόγησε τα επόμενα βηματα. ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΙΕΣΗ. Χωρίς πρεπει χωρίς πανικό. Είναι σημαντικό να ηρεμήσεις τον εαυτό σου. 
Ο πενταψήφιος που σου εδωσα μπορεις να τον καλέσεις οποτε θελεις οποιαδήποτε ωρα θελεις και να μιλήσεις με ψυχολογο ή κοινωνικό λειτουργό. Ειναι ανωνυμα και αμεσα για αυτο ως πρωτη λύση. Είναι ειδικό κεντρο κακοποιησης γυναικών οποτε θεωρω ότι ειναι ότι καλυτερο μπορείς να κάνεις πριν ξεκινήσεις την θεραπεία σου φαρμακευτικα. Ίσως να μπορεσουν να σου προτείνουν ψυχολόγους γιατι φανταζομαι οτι δεν θελεις να μιλήσεις σε όποιον βρεις μπροστα σου. 

Δεν είσαι μόνη είμαστε όλοι εδω μαζί σου διαβασε και κανε αυτο που σε βοηθαει και θελω να το πιστεψεις οτι θα ξανα χαμογελασεις θα ξανα ζησεις θα διασκεδασεις θα ερθουν ολα σιγα σιγα. 
Δεν μας βαραινεις με το ζητημα σου όποιος δεν θελει δεν απανταει, ειμαστε εδω να βοηθησουμε εναν ανθρωπο που περναει δυσκολα, ανθρωπινα και φιλικα. Γραψε μας οποτε θελεις.

----------


## mindcrime

> Δεν μπορωω ..αληθειαα δεν μπορωω..
> Δεν.ξερω αν εσυ θα μπορουσες εγω θελω απλα να κοιμηθω και να ξυπνήσω διαφορετικα..πηρα αυτα τα.χαπια ..θα δω πως θα είμαι με αυτα..


Τη πρώτη μου φορά πριν πάω σε ψυχίατρο πριν από κάποια χρόνια ήμουν μόνος μου στο σπίτι ήταν νύχτα και ένιωθα όχι απλώς χάλια αλλά σκεφτόμουν μέχρι και την αυτοκτονία. Έλεγα μέσα μου συνεχώς να αντέξω αυτό το βράδυ και κάθε λεπτό που περνούσε από εκείνη τη νύχτα μου φαινόταν αιώνας. Δεν ήξερα αν θα κατάφερνα μέχρι το πρωί να είμαι ζωντανός ειλικρινά σου το λέω. Είχα κάνει υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες όμως να καταφέρω να μείνω ζωντανός. Όπως εσύ τώρα είχα πολύ νωρίτερα νιώσει χάλια ψυχολογικά και δεν πήγαινα στον ψυχίατρο περίμενα πως θα περνούσε μέχρι που εκείνο το βράδυ είχα σπάσει κυριολεκτικά. Ο οργανισμός μου είχε χωριστεί στα δύο που ο μισός έλεγε μείνε και ο άλλος μισός φύγε. Αν έβρισκα τη δύναμη και τη θέληση να πήγαινα έστω μία ημέρα νωρίτερα αυτό το βράδυ δεν θα το περνούσα ποτέ και δεν θα είχε μείνει χαραγμένο μέσα μου όπως έχει γίνει τώρα. Αυτό το βράδυ που έζησα τότε δεν εύχομαι να το ζήσει ούτε ο χειρότερος εχθρός μου. 

Αν ήμουν στη θέση σου λοιπόν δεν θα πήγαινα αν δεν είχα ζήσει τι σημαίνει breakdown.Επειδή όμως το έζησα και ενιωσα πως όλα κρέμονται σε μια κλωστή και σε μία στιγμή και έρχεται εντελώς ξαφνικά και απρόσμενα σου λέω πως θα πήγαινα. Ξέρεις εμείς να σε προφυλάξουμε θέλουμε και να σε προστατεύσουμε από επιλογές που εκ των υστέρων φάνηκε πως ήταν λάθος και θα θέλαμε να υπήρχε κάποιος να μας προστάτευε από αυτές. Δεν θέλω να σε πιέσω να κάνεις κάτι που δεν θέλεις.

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Λια εψαξες online για γιατρο? στο link?
> Ενταξει σε καταλαβαινουμε ειναι δυσκολη η πρωτη συναντηση με ψυχιατρο. Οτι θελεις ρωτησε και οποτε θελεις


Ναι βρηκα μια γιατρο..διαθέσιμη σε 3 μερες για να μιλήσουμε..καλη μου ακούστηκε..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι βρηκα μια γιατρο..διαθέσιμη σε 3 μερες για να μιλήσουμε..καλη μου ακούστηκε..


Ηρέμησες λίγο?

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Τη πρώτη μου φορά πριν πάω σε ψυχίατρο πριν από κάποια χρόνια ήμουν μόνος μου στο σπίτι ήταν νύχτα και ένιωθα όχι απλώς χάλια αλλά σκεφτόμουν μέχρι και την αυτοκτονία. Έλεγα μέσα μου συνεχώς να αντέξω αυτό το βράδυ και κάθε λεπτό που περνούσε από εκείνη τη νύχτα μου φαινόταν αιώνας. Δεν ήξερα αν θα κατάφερνα μέχρι το πρωί να είμαι ζωντανός ειλικρινά σου το λέω. Είχα κάνει υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες όμως να καταφέρω να μείνω ζωντανός. Όπως εσύ τώρα είχα πολύ νωρίτερα νιώσει χάλια ψυχολογικά και δεν πήγαινα στον ψυχίατρο περίμενα πως θα περνούσε μέχρι που εκείνο το βράδυ είχα σπάσει κυριολεκτικά. Ο οργανισμός μου είχε χωριστεί στα δύο που ο μισός έλεγε μείνε και ο άλλος μισός φύγε. Αν έβρισκα τη δύναμη και τη θέληση να πήγαινα έστω μία ημέρα νωρίτερα αυτό το βράδυ δεν θα το περνούσα ποτέ και δεν θα είχε μείνει χαραγμένο μέσα μου όπως έχει γίνει τώρα. Αυτό το βράδυ που έζησα τότε δεν εύχομαι να το ζήσει ούτε ο χειρότερος εχθρός μου. 
> 
> Αν ήμουν στη θέση σου λοιπόν δεν θα πήγαινα αν δεν είχα ζήσει τι σημαίνει breakdown.Επειδή όμως το έζησα και ενιωσα πως όλα κρέμονται σε μια κλωστή και σε μία στιγμή και έρχεται εντελώς ξαφνικά και απρόσμενα σου λέω πως θα πήγαινα. Ξέρεις εμείς να σε προφυλάξουμε θέλουμε και να σε προστατεύσουμε από επιλογές που εκ των υστέρων φάνηκε πως ήταν λάθος και θα θέλαμε να υπήρχε κάποιος να μας προστάτευε από αυτές. Δεν θέλω να σε πιέσω να κάνεις κάτι που δεν θέλεις.


Ναι τα καταλαβαίνω ολα οσα μου λες..χαρη σε εσας εκλεισα ενα ραντεβου ..να δω πως θα πάει..αλλα για να ειμαι και γω ειλικρινής απόλυτααα...δεν πιστεύω οτι θα με βοηθήσει...εμένα..νιωθω οτι πρέπει να μεινω λιγο μονη μου να το περασω..αλλα εσεις εδω λετε τα αντιθετα αλλα εγω ετσι νιωθω και δεν.ξερω τι να κανωωω..η οικογενεια μου δεν μπορει να με στηριξει ειναι σε αλλη χωρα ουτε που μιλάω μαζι τους...το μυαλο μου την μια μου λεει κανε αυτο την αλλη το αλλο..τα εχω χαμενα..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Ηρέμησες λίγο?


Αλεξια..οχι..δεν ξερω μετα απο ποση ωρα σε πιανουν αυτα τα φυτικα χαλαρωτικα εχεις παρει? Εχω παρει 2 και δεν νιωθω τιποτα

----------


## mindcrime

Θα βοηθηθείς Λία μου, όλοι έτσι πιστεύουμε στην αρχή πως δεν μπορούν να βοηθήσουν αλλά και μόνο που ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορώ πχ να πάρω ένα χάπι και να ηρεμήσω την αναπνοή μου, να μου φύγει ένα ασήκωτο βάρος που νιώθω στο στήθος, να χαμογελάσω έστω και με τη βοηθεια του αντικαταθλιπτικού και τελικά να σκεφτώ καλύτερα σε σχέση με το να μην μου είναι διαθέσιμα είναι τρομερή βοήθεια.Δεν έχει σημασια που συμβαίνει με αγωγή, σημασία έχει πως η αγωγή βοηθάει στο να καταφέρεις με τη πάροδο του χρόνου να προχωρήσεις μπροστά

----------


## Delmember2052020

Ψυχιατρος ηταν που μιλησες? στο τηλεφωνο?Αφου σου αρεσε ετσι πως σου μιλησε ειναι θετικο

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Ψυχιατρος ηταν που μιλησες? στο τηλεφωνο?Αφου σου αρεσε ετσι πως σου μιλησε ειναι θετικο


Οχι ψυχολόγος Όμως γραφει συνεργάζεται με ψυχίατρο..ηταν ευγενική και μου ειπε να παω να μεινω με κάποιον δικο μου για κάποιον λογο..αλλα δεν εχω πρωτων και δεύτερον αυτην την περιοδο πως το είπε αυτο..

----------


## Delmember2052020

Εχεις δικαιο. θα εχεις εμας μην στεναχωριεσαι
Παντως σχετικα γρηγορα σε δεχτηκε καλο σημαδι αν και δεν εχω μεγαλη εμπειρια με ψυχολογους και ψυχιατρους μονο 2 το δευτερο

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Εχεις δικαιο. θα εχεις εμας μην στεναχωριεσαι
> Παντως σχετικα γρηγορα σε δεχτηκε καλο σημαδι αν και δεν εχω μεγαλη εμπειρια με ψυχολογους και ψυχιατρους μονο 2 το δευτερο


Εγω νομιζα οτι με.δεχτηκε και αργα..τι να πω..και πως σου φανηκε?αισθανοσουν άβολα?

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Εγω νομιζα οτι με.δεχτηκε και αργα..τι να πω..και πως σου φανηκε?αισθανοσουν άβολα?


ου κατσε καλα ειμαι και ντροπαλη

----------


## Delmember2052020

θα σου δωσουμε συμβουλες οταν θα ερθει η ωρα της συναντησης μην ανησυχεις

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αλεξια..οχι..δεν ξερω μετα απο ποση ωρα σε πιανουν αυτα τα φυτικα χαλαρωτικα εχεις παρει? Εχω παρει 2 και δεν νιωθω τιποτα


Όχι κορίτσι μου δεν έχω πάρει...Η πρώτη και τελευταία φορά που πήρα ηρεμιστικά ήταν εκείνη τη νύχτα..Ήταν 2 χάπια, δεν έχω ιδέα πως λέγονται..Μου τα είχε δώσει ο κολλητός μου..Κοιμήθηκα 1 24ωρο..
Γιατί δεν ρώτησες για το σπρέι που σου είπα?

----------


## blackbird

> Ναι τα καταλαβαίνω ολα οσα μου λες..χαρη σε εσας εκλεισα ενα ραντεβου ..να δω πως θα πάει..αλλα για να ειμαι και γω ειλικρινής απόλυτααα...δεν πιστεύω οτι θα με βοηθήσει...εμένα..*νιωθω οτι πρέπει να μεινω λιγο μονη μου να το περασω..* αλλα εσεις εδω λετε τα αντιθετα αλλα εγω ετσι νιωθω και δεν.ξερω τι να κανωωω..η οικογενεια μου δεν μπορει να με στηριξει ειναι σε αλλη χωρα ουτε που μιλάω μαζι τους...το μυαλο μου την μια μου λεει κανε αυτο την αλλη το αλλο..τα εχω χαμενα..


Κοριτσι μου ο,τι σε κανει να νιωθεις καλα... Εγω δεν ημουνα σιγουρη οταν διαβαζα το θεμα αν πρεπει να μιλησεις στην φιλη σου γιατι δεν ηξερα πως θα αντιδρουσε. Ποτε δεν ξερεις τι να περιμενεις. Πολλες φορες σοκαριζομαστε και απογοητευομαστε απο τις αντιδρασεις των ανθρωπων, ομως απο την στιγμη που εγινε πρεπει να μαθει την αληθεια και να μην σε κατηγορει αδικα. Επισης εγινε κατι τραγικο και σιγουρα θες χρονο να συνελθεις και να το περασεις. Ο καθε ανθρωπος το περναει διαφορετικα. Μπορει να εισαι μοναχικος τυπος ή γενικα να θες χρονο με τον εαυτο σου... αυτο το ξερεις μονο εσυ. ΟΜΩΣ ο λογος που οι περισσοτεροι απο εδω σου προτειναμε ειδικους (ειτε ψυχολογο, ειτε ψυχιατρο, ειτε και τους 2) ειναι γιατι απο μονο του σαν γεγονος ειναι σοβαρο και βλεπουμε ποσο σε επηρεαζει. Ειναι καλο να προλαβαινουμε καποιες καταστασεις γιατι ηδη (με το δικιο σου) εχεις φρικαρει. 

Τα φυτικα σκευασματα αργουνε περισσοτερο απο τα χημικα. Κανε λιγη υπομονη ή παρε τηλεφωνο κανα φαρμακειο να σου πουν μηπως χρειαστει να πιεις κι' αλλο. Πινε και πολλυ νερο να ενυδατωνεσαι και φυσικα μιλα μας για να τα βγαζεις απο μεσα σου...

Να ξερεις πως εισαι παρα πολυ δυνατη. Δεν τα καταφερνουν ολοι οι ανθρωποι ειδικα μετα απο ενα τετοιο γεγονος να ανοιξουν το στομα τους και να μιλησουν, να δουνε καθαρα μεσα τους και να περιγραψουν το πως νιωθουν. Αυτο δειχνει πως εισαι μαχητρια και οτι θελεις να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου. Πιστευω πως θα τα καταφερεις και θα ξαναγελασεις. Κανε λιγη υπομονη και κουραγιο για να βοηθησεις καταλληλα τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Όχι κορίτσι μου δεν έχω πάρει...Η πρώτη και τελευταία φορά που πήρα ηρεμιστικά ήταν εκείνη τη νύχτα..Ήταν 2 χάπια, δεν έχω ιδέα πως λέγονται..Μου τα είχε δώσει ο κολλητός μου..Κοιμήθηκα 1 24ωρο..
> Γιατί δεν ρώτησες για το σπρέι που σου είπα?


Αχ ναι το ξεχασα τελειως..οταν βγω εξω παλι θα ρωτησω...τωρα δεν ξερω αν εδω μπορουμε να αναφερουμε ονομασιες για μια γνωμη σωστα?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αχ ναι το ξεχασα τελειως..οταν βγω εξω παλι θα ρωτησω...τωρα δεν ξερω αν εδω μπορουμε να αναφερουμε ονομασιες για μια γνωμη σωστα?


Κανονικά δεν το επιτρέπουν οι κανόνες του φόρουμ..Θα δω μόλις συμπληρώσεις τα ποστς και θα στο στείλω σε μήνυμα

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Κοριτσι μου ο,τι σε κανει να νιωθεις καλα... Εγω δεν ημουνα σιγουρη οταν διαβαζα το θεμα αν πρεπει να μιλησεις στην φιλη σου γιατι δεν ηξερα πως θα αντιδρουσε. Ποτε δεν ξερεις τι να περιμενεις. Πολλες φορες σοκαριζομαστε και απογοητευομαστε απο τις αντιδρασεις των ανθρωπων, ομως απο την στιγμη που εγινε πρεπει να μαθει την αληθεια και να μην σε κατηγορει αδικα. Επισης εγινε κατι τραγικο και σιγουρα θες χρονο να συνελθεις και να το περασεις. Ο καθε ανθρωπος το περναει διαφορετικα. Μπορει να εισαι μοναχικος τυπος ή γενικα να θες χρονο με τον εαυτο σου... αυτο το ξερεις μονο εσυ. ΟΜΩΣ ο λογος που οι περισσοτεροι απο εδω σου προτειναμε ειδικους (ειτε ψυχολογο, ειτε ψυχιατρο, ειτε και τους 2) ειναι γιατι απο μονο του σαν γεγονος ειναι σοβαρο και βλεπουμε ποσο σε επηρεαζει. Ειναι καλο να προλαβαινουμε καποιες καταστασεις γιατι ηδη (με το δικιο σου) εχεις φρικαρει. 
> 
> Τα φυτικα σκευασματα αργουνε περισσοτερο απο τα χημικα. Κανε λιγη υπομονη ή παρε τηλεφωνο κανα φαρμακειο να σου πουν μηπως χρειαστει να πιεις κι' αλλο. Πινε και πολλυ νερο να ενυδατωνεσαι και φυσικα μιλα μας για να τα βγαζεις απο μεσα σου...
> 
> Να ξερεις πως εισαι παρα πολυ δυνατη. Δεν τα καταφερνουν ολοι οι ανθρωποι ειδικα μετα απο ενα τετοιο γεγονος να ανοιξουν το στομα τους και να μιλησουν, να δουνε καθαρα μεσα τους και να περιγραψουν το πως νιωθουν. Αυτο δειχνει πως εισαι μαχητρια και οτι θελεις να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου. Πιστευω πως θα τα καταφερεις και θα ξαναγελασεις. Κανε λιγη υπομονη και κουραγιο για να βοηθησεις καταλληλα τον εαυτο σου.


Ευχαριστώ για την στήριξη πραγματικά..μονο μαζι σας μιλαω..

----------


## Delmember2052020

Λια τι κανεις? σε επιασε το χαλαρωτικο?

----------


## zoif

Καλησπέρα,

Πώς είσαι σήμερα?

----------


## Αλεξία10

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι κοιμάται...

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Λια τι κανεις? σε επιασε το χαλαρωτικο?


Οχι..δεν με έπιασε Δυστυχώς..δοκιμασα και τσαι ..δεν μπορω να σταματησω ν α κανω εμετό..(συγγνώμη) εκατσα ωρες στην μπανιερα μου αυτο με βοηθησε..αλλα δεν μπορώ ακομα δηλαδη ουτε να γράφω ..να στρωσω την σκεψη μου.δεν μπορω

----------


## Delmember2052020

Μαλλον κοιμηθηκε θα την επιασαν τα χαλαρωτικα
Επεσα εξω

----------


## Delmember2052020

Μηπως ηπιες πολλους καφεδες σημερα?
Τις τελευταιες μερες ποσες ωρες κοιμοσουν τα βραδια?

----------


## blackbird

> Οχι..δεν με έπιασε Δυστυχώς..δοκιμασα και τσαι ..δεν μπορω να σταματησω ν α κανω εμετό..(συγγνώμη) εκατσα ωρες στην μπανιερα μου αυτο με βοηθησε..αλλα δεν μπορώ ακομα δηλαδη ουτε να γράφω ..να στρωσω την σκεψη μου.δεν μπορω


Λογικο ειναι. Εχεις εξαντληθει και σωματικα και ψυχικα. Δεν κοιμασαι, λογικα δεν τρως και κανεις συνεχεια εμετο. Ειναι ανησυχητικο ολο αυτο. Θα αφυδατωθεις εντελως και θα λυποθυμησεις. Μαλλον γι' αυτο η ψυχολογος σου ειπε να μην μεινεις μονη. Πιες μπολικο νερο με το ζορι και αυριο ζητα απο το φαρμακειο ηλεκτρολυτες. Μην αφησεις τον εαυτο σου να καταρρευσει.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Οχι..δεν με έπιασε Δυστυχώς..δοκιμασα και τσαι ..δεν μπορω να σταματησω ν α κανω εμετό..(συγγνώμη) εκατσα ωρες στην μπανιερα μου αυτο με βοηθησε..αλλα δεν μπορώ ακομα δηλαδη ουτε να γράφω ..να στρωσω την σκεψη μου.δεν μπορω


Είναι λογικό να είσαι έτσι εξαντλημένη..Πιες πολύ νερό για να μην πάθεις αφυδάτωση..Και ξάπλωσε να ηρεμήσεις..Κάποια στιγμή θα κοιμηθείς..

Δεν έγιναν ακόμα τα 50 ποστς σου :(

----------


## Delmember2052020

πρεπει να τρωει κι ολας

----------


## Delmember2052020

Δηλαδη ολη την μερα κανεις εμετο?
Θελεις να παρεις τωρα ενα τηλεφωνο εκει που σου ειπε η κοπελα? πενταψηφιο τι ηταν?

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Μηπως ηπιες πολλους καφεδες σημερα?
> Τις τελευταιες μερες ποσες ωρες κοιμοσουν τα βραδια?


Δεν πινω καφεδες..Γενικά..συνειδητοπ οίησα οτι δεν εχω πιει κατι ολη μερα..εκτος απο ενα τσαι..μονο καπνιζω..
Εχω τρεις εβδομσδες στο συνολο 3_4 ωρες..

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Δεν πινω καφεδες..Γενικά..συνειδητοπ οίησα οτι δεν εχω πιει κατι ολη μερα..εκτος απο ενα τσαι..μονο καπνιζω..
> Εχω τρεις εβδομσδες στο συνολο 3_4 ωρες..


Στις 3 βδομαδες κοιμηθηκες συνολο 4 ωρες?

----------


## Delmember2052020

Πινεις νερο που σου ειπαν τα παιδια?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν πινω καφεδες..Γενικά..συνειδητοπ οίησα οτι δεν εχω πιει κατι ολη μερα..εκτος απο ενα τσαι..μονο καπνιζω..
> Εχω τρεις εβδομσδες στο συνολο 3_4 ωρες..


Το πήγες στο άλλο άκρο..Είσαι σε υπερένταση.. Πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις για να μπορουμε να δούμε τα πράγματα πιο καθαρά και ψύχραιμα..Τώρα δεν ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται..ΞΆΠΛΩΣΕ..Εγώ σου είπα μακρυά από το κρεβάτι αλλά εννοώ να μην κάθεσαι ξαπλωμένη μέρα νύχτα..Όχι να μην ξεκουράζεσαι...
Ξαπλωσε και κράτα το κινητό για να μιλάμε μέχρι να σε πάρει ο ύπνος..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Στις 3 βδομαδες κοιμηθηκες συνολο 4 ωρες?


Οχι την ημερα κοιμάμαι περιπου 3-4 ωρες..

----------


## Delmember2052020

Λια μου το σωμα σου ειναι σε υπερενταση και απο τις αυπνιες ημερων που εχεις. Μιλησε μας για να σε αισθανομαστε διπλα μας και εσυ σε εμας. Πες οτι θελεις αρκει να μας μιλας

----------


## Delmember2052020

Λια εισαι ξυπνια? Αν δεν θελεις να μιλησεις αλλο ενταξει. Πες κατι και μετα θα σε αφησω και τα ξαναλεμε αυριο

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Λια εισαι ξυπνια? Αν δεν θελεις να μιλησεις αλλο ενταξει. Πες κατι και μετα θα σε αφησω και τα ξαναλεμε αυριο


Ειμαι ξύπνια . Και ναι πινω και νερο οπως μου ειπατε..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ειμαι ξύπνια . Και ναι πινω και νερο οπως μου ειπατε..


Άν θέλεις να μιλήσεις να ξέρεις ότι είμαστε εδώ..

----------


## Delmember2052020

Καλημερα Λια

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Οχι την ημερα κοιμάμαι περιπου 3-4 ωρες..


Και αυτο δεν ειναι καλο. Δεν λεγεται υπνος

----------


## Delmember2052020

Ελα Λια μου μιλησε πες κατι σου ειπα θα σε ειμαστε διπλα σου 3 μερες μεχρι να ερθει η μερα για το ραντεβου σου

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Ελα Λια μου μιλησε πες κατι σου ειπα θα σε ειμαστε διπλα σου 3 μερες μεχρι να ερθει η μερα για το ραντεβου σου


Γεια καλημερα ..τι κανεις?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γεια καλημερα ..τι κανεις?


Καλημέρα 
Πώς είσαι τώρα Λία μου? Κοιμήθηκες καθόλου?

----------


## Delmember2052020

Αντε θα ξεκινησω εγω. Τι αντιληψεις ειχα για τους ψυχολογους πριν το προβλημα μου. Ελεγα πως ο κοσμος παει και ανοιγεται ετσι σε αυτους πληρη δυσπιστια για το επαγγελμα τους, σιγα μην με βοηθησουν Την πρωτη φορα στην ζωη μου που ειδα ψυχολογο ηταν σε ενα σεμιναριο μας μιλουσε γενικα εβαλε πες τους μαθητες σε ενα κυκλο και τους ρωτουσε διαφορα εγω ξερεις που ημουνα? οχι στον κυκλο στην γωνια της αιθουσας. Πηρα μια ιδεα τουλαχιστον απο εμφανιση ψυχολογου χαχ. Μετα οταν αναγκαστικα να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια με ψυχιατρο στην αρχη ηταν πολυ δυσκολο ειδικα οταν μπαινεις σε ενα χωρο της ψυχιατρικης για πρωτη φορα και να μιλησεις σε εναν αγνωστο και δεν ειναι μονο αυτο ειναι οτι θα στιγματιστεις κτλ. Πηρα την αγωγη που μου εδωσε δεν σημαινει κανει θαυματα η αγωγη θελει και προσωπικη προσπαθεια. Για να μην φλυαρω το αποτελεσμα που εβγαλα απο ολη αυτη την διαδικασια. Οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να μας βοηθησει στα προβληματα μας πες δεν αντεχουμε να τα πουμε πες δεν αντεχουν οι αλλοι?. Γι αυτο ολοι λεμε μονο ενας ειδικος θα σε βοηθησει. Και να σου πω την αληθεια και στο περιβαλλον μου οταν καποιος εχει προβλημα τωρα τους λεω να πανε σε ψυχολογο

----------


## Delmember2052020

Καλα ενταξει παντα ενα βημα πισω ειμαι απο την συζητηση

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Καλημέρα 
> Πώς είσαι τώρα Λία μου? Κοιμήθηκες καθόλου?


Κοιμήθηκα..ή μαλλον επεσα ξερη..δεν άντεξα ..πηγα στην απο πανω μου ..μια κυρια ..που εχει χρονια καποια θέματα..αλλα τα τελευταία χρονια ειναι καλύτερα..και ζήτησα μηπως εχει καποιο ηρεμιστικό..και μου εδωσε παλι καλα ..ουτε που θυμαμαι ποτε κοιμήθηκααα

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Αντε θα ξεκινησω εγω. Τι αντιληψεις ειχα για τους ψυχολογους πριν το προβλημα μου. Ελεγα πως ο κοσμος παει και ανοιγεται ετσι σε αυτους πληρη δυσπιστια για το επαγγελμα τους, σιγα μην με βοηθησουν Την πρωτη φορα στην ζωη μου που ειδα ψυχολογο ηταν σε ενα σεμιναριο μας μιλουσε γενικα εβαλε πες τους μαθητες σε ενα κυκλο και τους ρωτουσε διαφορα εγω ξερεις που ημουνα? οχι στον κυκλο στην γωνια της αιθουσας. Πηρα μια ιδεα τουλαχιστον απο εμφανιση ψυχολογου χαχ. Μετα οταν αναγκαστικα να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια με ψυχιατρο στην αρχη ηταν πολυ δυσκολο ειδικα οταν μπαινεις σε ενα χωρο της ψυχιατρικης για πρωτη φορα και να μιλησεις σε εναν αγνωστο και δεν ειναι μονο αυτο ειναι οτι θα στιγματιστεις κτλ. Πηρα την αγωγη που μου εδωσε δεν σημαινει κανει θαυματα η αγωγη θελει και προσωπικη προσπαθεια. Για να μην φλυαρω το αποτελεσμα που εβγαλα απο ολη αυτη την διαδικασια. Οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να μας βοηθησει στα προβληματα μας πες δεν αντεχουμε να τα πουμε πες δεν αντεχουν οι αλλοι?. Γι αυτο ολοι λεμε μονο ενας ειδικος θα σε βοηθησει. Και να σου πω την αληθεια και στο περιβαλλον μου οταν καποιος εχει προβλημα τωρα τους λεω να πανε σε ψυχολογο


Εγω δεν εχω καμια σχεαη με ψυχολόγους ..Γενικά ..θυμάμαι μονο οταν ημουν πολυ μικρή και θυμάμαι τους δικους μου ερχοταν ο πατερας μου απο την.ψυχολογο και ολο έκλαιγε ..και απο τοτε ειχα πει οτι δεν θα ηθελα να παω ποτέ μου

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κοιμήθηκα..ή μαλλον επεσα ξερη..δεν άντεξα ..πηγα στην απο πανω μου ..μια κυρια ..που εχει χρονια καποια θέματα..αλλα τα τελευταία χρονια ειναι καλύτερα..και ζήτησα μηπως εχει καποιο ηρεμιστικό..και μου εδωσε παλι καλα ..ουτε που θυμαμαι ποτε κοιμήθηκααα


Πρέπει και να φας κάτι γιατί είσαι εξαντλημένη..

----------


## mindcrime

> Κοιμήθηκα..ή μαλλον επεσα ξερη..δεν άντεξα ..πηγα στην απο πανω μου ..μια κυρια ..που εχει χρονια καποια θέματα..αλλα τα τελευταία χρονια ειναι καλύτερα..και ζήτησα μηπως εχει καποιο ηρεμιστικό..και μου εδωσε παλι καλα ..ουτε που θυμαμαι ποτε κοιμήθηκααα


Κατάλαβες γιατί σου έλεγα να πας σε ψυχιατρο; Πρόσεξε μόνο γιατί δεν είναι καραμέλες και προκαλούν αν τα τρως σαν καραμέλες άγριο εθισμό.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγω δεν εχω καμια σχεαη με ψυχολόγους ..Γενικά ..θυμάμαι μονο οταν ημουν πολυ μικρή και θυμάμαι τους δικους μου ερχοταν ο πατερας μου απο την.ψυχολογο και ολο έκλαιγε ..και απο τοτε ειχα πει οτι δεν θα ηθελα να παω ποτέ μου


Κάποια στιγμή θα πας όμως..Όταν νιώθεις έτοιμη..Θα τα δεις όλα με άλλο μάτι όταν πας και δεν θα σκέφτεσαι ότι φταις εσύ..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Κατάλαβες γιατί σου έλεγα να πας σε ψυχιατρο; Πρόσεξε μόνο γιατί δεν είναι καραμέλες και προκαλούν αν τα τρως σαν καραμέλες άγριο εθισμό.


Αληθεια?? Ενιωσα ομως καλυτεραα ενιωσα να ξεκουραζομαι και να κοιμάμαι βαθιά..λεξ το ειπε σιγουρα κανει εεθισμό? Μου εδωσε μονο μισο..σημερα θα οαρω το αλλο μισο μου ειπε

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Πρέπει και να φας κάτι γιατί είσαι εξαντλημένη..


Ναι ακομα δεν μπορω να.φαω..ισως το απογευμα

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Εγω δεν εχω καμια σχεαη με ψυχολόγους ..Γενικά ..θυμάμαι μονο οταν ημουν πολυ μικρή και θυμάμαι τους δικους μου ερχοταν ο πατερας μου απο την.ψυχολογο και ολο έκλαιγε ..και απο τοτε ειχα πει οτι δεν θα ηθελα να παω ποτέ μου


Ενταξει σου εχει μεινει μια αρνητικη εικονα στο μυαλο σου αλλα ησουν μικρη τοτε και δεν μπορουσες να το αναλυσεις και πολυ. θα σου πω ενα προσφατο που συνεβει. Για ενα λογο δεν ξερω φοβομουν τους αστυνομικους μαλλον μικρη με φοβεριζαν οι γονεις μου. Τωρα οταν βγαινω εξω που κανουν ελεγχο φοβαμαι και παω απο αλλο δρομο. Οταν ενα βραδυ πηρα ηρεμιστικο την αλλη μερα που ημουν ηρεμη λεω θα περασω απο κοντα τους να δω πως θα αντιδρασω περασα μια χαρα, ηταν και τρεις μαζι. Θελω να σου πω με αυτο οτι οι αγωγες βοηθανε στην αρχη παντα αλλα θελει και πολυ προσπαθεια απο εμας

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Ναι ακομα δεν μπορω να.φαω..ισως το απογευμα


φαε κατι ελαφρυ ενα τοστ

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Αληθεια?? Ενιωσα ομως καλυτεραα ενιωσα να ξεκουραζομαι και να κοιμάμαι βαθιά..λεξ το ειπε σιγουρα κανει εεθισμό? Μου εδωσε μονο μισο..σημερα θα οαρω το αλλο μισο μου ειπε


Ενταξει δεν θα παθεις τιποτα προς το παρον καλο ειναι μεχρι να συναντηθεις με τον γιατρο σου. Λεξο σου εδωσε? αν ναι δεν το δινουν σε μικρες ηλικιες το δινουν σε ηλικιωμενους αν και δε το συνιστα αυτο ουτε η ψυχιατρος μου

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι ακομα δεν μπορω να.φαω..ισως το απογευμα


Όχι το απόγευμα γιατί καταστρέφεις το στομάχι σου..Φάε λίγο, όσο μπορείς..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Ενταξει δεν θα παθεις τιποτα προς το παρον καλο ειναι μεχρι να συναντηθεις με τον γιατρο σου. Λεξο σου εδωσε? αν ναι δεν το δινουν σε μικρες ηλικιες το δινουν σε ηλικιωμενους αν και δε το συνιστα αυτο ουτε η ψυχιατρος μου


Ναι ετσι το είπε..δεν με πειραξε καπου ..ισα ισα ένιωσα πολυ ωραια..να ρωτήσω κατι εσυ ποση ωρα κανεις θεραπεια Γιατί μου ειπε 45 λεπτα εμένα

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Ναι ετσι το είπε..δεν με πειραξε καπου ..ισα ισα ένιωσα πολυ ωραια..να ρωτήσω κατι εσυ ποση ωρα κανεις θεραπεια Γιατί μου ειπε 45 λεπτα εμένα


Τοσο ειναι μην σε απασχολει αυτο μην αγχωνεσαι θα σε δωσουμε οδηγιες και θα αισθανεσαι σαν να εχεις ξαναπαει σε ψυχολογο

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Όχι το απόγευμα γιατί καταστρέφεις το στομάχι σου..Φάε λίγο, όσο μπορείς..


Αυτη τι στιγμή οσο παιδικο και αν ακούγεται δεν με νοιαζει να φαω .και όταν τρωω , το κανω με το ζορι..δεν λαθος ειναι αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω κατι..το μονο που χρειαζόμαι τωρα ειναι να γυρισει η κοπελα μου..

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Αυτη τι στιγμή οσο παιδικο και αν ακούγεται δεν με νοιαζει να φαω .και όταν τρωω , το κανω με το ζορι..δεν λαθος ειναι αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω κατι..το μονο που χρειαζόμαι τωρα ειναι να γυρισει η κοπελα μου..


Με το ζορι θελουμε να τρως. Ολα θα τα λυσουμε σιγα σιγα

----------


## mindcrime

> Αληθεια?? Ενιωσα ομως καλυτεραα ενιωσα να ξεκουραζομαι και να κοιμάμαι βαθιά..λεξ το ειπε σιγουρα κανει εεθισμό? Μου εδωσε μονο μισο..σημερα θα οαρω το αλλο μισο μου ειπε


Λεξοτανιλ; Αν ναι προκαλεί εθισμό, αλλά οι γιατροί ξερουν όταν το δίνουν ποσο να πάρεις και μέχρι πότε και όταν είναι σου το κόβουνε εκείνοι σιγα σιγα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αυτη τι στιγμή οσο παιδικο και αν ακούγεται δεν με νοιαζει να φαω .και όταν τρωω , το κανω με το ζορι..δεν λαθος ειναι αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω κατι..το μονο που χρειαζόμαι τωρα ειναι να γυρισει η κοπελα μου..


Φάε κάτι για να πάρεις δυνάμεις γιατί είναι πολλά αυτά που πρέπει να λύσουμε τώρα..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Λεξοτανιλ; Αν ναι προκαλεί εθισμό, αλλά οι γιατροί ξερουν όταν το δίνουν ποσο να πάρεις και μέχρι πότε και όταν είναι σου το κόβουνε εκείνοι σιγα σιγα


Ευχαριστώ για την ενημερωση.!

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Αυτη τι στιγμή οσο παιδικο και αν ακούγεται δεν με νοιαζει να φαω .και όταν τρωω , το κανω με το ζορι..δεν λαθος ειναι αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω κατι..το μονο που χρειαζόμαι τωρα ειναι να γυρισει η κοπελα μου..


Εσυ που ξερεις καλυτερα την κοπελα σου νομιζεις οτι εμεις θα μπορουσαμε να βοηθουσαμε αν της μιλουσαμε? Οπου νομιζεις οτι μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε πες μας

----------


## Martal

Δεν προκαλουν ολα τα χαπια εθισμό φυσικα και οταν είναι ελεγχομενες οι δόσεις. Ολοι εθισμένοι θα ειμασταν. Ενας ψυχολογος θα βοηθήσει μονο αν κανεις συχνα ψυχοθεραπεία, οχι μια φορα το διμηνο. Επισης ο ψυχίατρος εκτος απο αγχολητικα και αντικαταθλιπτικα μπορεί να σου δώσει καποιο ηρεμιστικο για καποιο διάστημα αλλα δν θα τα παίρνεις κ μια ζωη. Αποψη μου παντα αλλα νομίζω κάποιοι λίγο την τρομάζετε. Υπάρχουν απειρα χαπια, δεν είναι ολα εθιστικα. Να πας σε ψυχολογο και μολις συνελθεις λιγο ψαξε για κανα δημοσιο, σε κανα νοσοκομείο η κατι ωστε να κανεις πιο συχνα αν ειναι θεμα το οικονομικό.. Κατά τα αλλα τσιμπα κτ ισα ισα μην μας λιποθυμισεις πουθενα και σε ψαχνουμε. Στην κοπελα σου (εγω στην θεση σου) θα εγραφα ενα μηνυμα να εξηγησω οσα εγιναν, την αληθεια, ζητωντας της να επικοινωνήσει μαζι μου γιατι την χρειάζομαι. Απλά κ λιτά. Αν σε νοιάζεται κ σε αγαπάει θα καταλαβει τι περασες κ θα σε στηρίξει. Αν οχι ειναι απλα απαραδεκτη..

----------


## oboro

Οι βενζοδιαζεπινες που δινονται σαν ηρεμιστικα ειναι οντως ολες εθιστικες και πρεπει να το ξερουν αυτο απο την αρχη ολοι οσοι περνουν. Η κοκκινη γραμμη που εχουν στο κουτι δεν ειναι εκει χωρις λογο.

----------


## george1520

Καλημέρα..
Όσο αφορά την κοπέλα σου θα της στείλεις ένα μήνυμα όπου θα της εξηγησεις τι έγινε.. Καλό είναι να στείλεις και το λινκ με το θέμα εδώ. Αν δεν πιστέψει, αν αντιδράσει περίεργα τότε αυτός ο άνθρωπος δεν κάνει για σένα. Από το πρώτο σου ποστ έδειξες πως σε τρομάζει η ιδέα και μόνο να την χάσεις και κάπου χάνεται και η μπάλα. Οι άνθρωποι είναι δίπλα μας από δική τους επιλογή και όχι με θυσίες δικές μας. Οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις είναι απλές και δεν χρειάζεται να τις κάνουμε τόσο περίπλοκες..
Προσοχή με τα χάπια.. Ο γιατρός και μόνο θα σου πει τι θα παίρνεις και πόσο.. Μην ξεχνάς έχεις (μάλλον) μια ψυχή μέσα σου.
Ότι συζητάς εδώ ή με μηνύματα θα το φιλτράρεις εκατό φορές γιατί αφορά την ζωή σου και μόνο. Κανένας δεν είναι εκεί, κανένας δεν σε έζησε, κανένας δεν ξέρει πως σκέφτεσαι και κανένας δεν είναι εσύ. Ο ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει να σταθείς στα πόδια σου. Εμείς δεν είμαστε γιατροί. Ο καθένας μας έχει τα δικά του προβλήματα και προσπαθούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε.. Αλλά μέχρι ενός σημείου. Την δουλειά του γιατρού δεν μπορεί να την κάνει κανένας.. Φιλτράρεις και κρατάς ότι σου είναι χρήσιμο.

----------


## Martal

> Οι βενζοδιαζεπινες που δινονται σαν ηρεμιστηκα ειναι οντως ολες εθιστικες και πρεπει να το ξερουν αυτο απο την αρχη ολοι οσοι περνουν. Η κοκκινη γραμμη που εχουν στο κουτι δεν ειναι εκει χωρις λογο.


Γενικα δεν συμφωνω με το να παιρνουμε ηρεμιστικά οπως αλλες αγωγες γτ μας βαζουν σε μια αναστολη απλα χωρις να αντιμετωπιζουμε την πραγματικότητα. Γι αυτό θεωρω απαραιτητη την ψυχοθεραπεία. Ολοι εχουμε διαφορες εμπειριες γι αυτο δεν θελω να είμαι απολυτη, έπαιρνα με κοκκινη γραμμη μισό το βραδυ γτ ειχα ενα θεμα αλλα μιλαμε παντα για μικρη δοση.. Και βλεπω στο κουτι τώρα τι περιέχει αλλα δν βλεπω αυτη τν ουσία που λες.. Αρα μπορει να ναι αλλη φαση.. Άσχετα που υπάρχουν κ τα πιο ηπια "ηρεμιστικά " αν δν κανω λαθος που δν ειναι με κοκκινη..

----------


## Martal

Βασικα οπως τα λεει ο george.. Διαβάζεις πολλα εδω μεσα και πρέπει να τα φιλτράρεις γτ ολοι μας οτι θελουμε λεμε και εξω απο τον χορό χορευουμε.. Πας σε ψυχολογο και σε παραπέμπει σε ψυχίατρο αν χρειαστείς αγωγη, αυτός και μονο θα σε διαφωτίσει με τα χαπια.. Μιλα με την κοπελα σου, αν καταλαβει καλως αν οχι στο καλο. Εχεις εσενα τωρα να φροντίσεις κ να βοηθήσεις.

----------


## mindcrime

> Γενικα δεν συμφωνω με το να παιρνουμε ηρεμιστικά οπως αλλες αγωγες γτ μας βαζουν σε μια αναστολη απλα χωρις να αντιμετωπιζουμε την πραγματικότητα. Γι αυτό θεωρω απαραιτητη την ψυχοθεραπεία. Ολοι εχουμε διαφορες εμπειριες γι αυτο δεν θελω να είμαι απολυτη, έπαιρνα με κοκκινη γραμμη μισό το βραδυ γτ ειχα ενα θεμα αλλα μιλαμε παντα για μικρη δοση.. Και βλεπω στο κουτι τώρα τι περιέχει αλλα δν βλεπω αυτη τν ουσία που λες.. Αρα μπορει να ναι αλλη φαση.. Άσχετα που υπάρχουν κ τα πιο ηπια "ηρεμιστικά " αν δν κανω λαθος που δν ειναι με κοκκινη..


Βενζοδιαζεπίνη είναι κατηγορία φαρμάκων και όχι ουσία. Δεν έκανα ότι έκανα για να την τρομάξω απλώς τη προστατεύω λέγοντάς της πως αυτά τα φάρμακα δεν τα παίρνουμε ούτε με τις χούφτες ούτε σαν καραμέλες, γιατί αρκετοί αγνοούν την συμβουλή του γιατρού παίρνουν παραπάνω εθίζονται και μετά δυσκολεύονται να τα κόψουν. Η κοπέλα δεν γνωρίζει και απλώς της είπα να κάνει ότι ακριβώς της πει ο γιατρός της

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Καλημέρα..
> Όσο αφορά την κοπέλα σου θα της στείλεις ένα μήνυμα όπου θα της εξηγησεις τι έγινε.. Καλό είναι να στείλεις και το λινκ με το θέμα εδώ. Αν δεν πιστέψει, αν αντιδράσει περίεργα τότε αυτός ο άνθρωπος δεν κάνει για σένα. Από το πρώτο σου ποστ έδειξες πως σε τρομάζει η ιδέα και μόνο να την χάσεις και κάπου χάνεται και η μπάλα. Οι άνθρωποι είναι δίπλα μας από δική τους επιλογή και όχι με θυσίες δικές μας. Οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις είναι απλές και δεν χρειάζεται να τις κάνουμε τόσο περίπλοκες..
> Προσοχή με τα χάπια.. Ο γιατρός και μόνο θα σου πει τι θα παίρνεις και πόσο.. Μην ξεχνάς έχεις (μάλλον) μια ψυχή μέσα σου.
> Ότι συζητάς εδώ ή με μηνύματα θα το φιλτράρεις εκατό φορές γιατί αφορά την ζωή σου και μόνο. Κανένας δεν είναι εκεί, κανένας δεν σε έζησε, κανένας δεν ξέρει πως σκέφτεσαι και κανένας δεν είναι εσύ. Ο ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει να σταθείς στα πόδια σου. Εμείς δεν είμαστε γιατροί. Ο καθένας μας έχει τα δικά του προβλήματα και προσπαθούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε.. Αλλά μέχρι ενός σημείου. Την δουλειά του γιατρού δεν μπορεί να την κάνει κανένας.. Φιλτράρεις και κρατάς ότι σου είναι χρήσιμο.


Δυστυχώς..εκανα τα παντα να επικοινωνήσω..ακομα κα σπιτι στους δικους της καλω..τιποτα..εχω στειλει μυνήματα που εξηγω..εχω διασταυρωσει την.εγκυμοσύνη δυστυχώς..με τεστ. Ακουω τις συμβουλές σας σαν πιο έμπειρους..αλλα και να θέλω να τις ακολουθήσω δεν μπορω..μονο στο θεμα ψυχολογου υποχωρησα με τον εαυτό μου..και εκλεισα ραντεβου..

----------


## george1520

> Δυστυχώς..εκανα τα παντα να επικοινωνήσω..ακομα κα σπιτι στους δικους της καλω..τιποτα..εχω στειλει μυνήματα που εξηγω..εχω διασταυρωσει την.εγκυμοσύνη δυστυχώς..με τεστ. Ακουω τις συμβουλές σας σαν πιο έμπειρους..αλλα και να θέλω να τις ακολουθήσω δεν μπορω..μονο στο θεμα ψυχολογου υποχωρησα με τον εαυτό μου..και εκλεισα ραντεβου..


Δεν θέλει να ακούσει?? Μην ασχοληθείς άλλο.. Ευκαιρία να δεις και ποιοι αξίζουν να είναι δίπλα σου. Δεν κρατάμε κανένα κοντά μας με παρακάλια και ειδικά όταν έχουμε δίκιο. Εξηγείς τι έγινε και τέλος!
Χάπια θα παίρνεις με συνταγή γιατρού και ο ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει σε όλα..
Τώρα κάνε κάτι να φας γιατί καλό το αυτομαστιγωμα αλλά είναι ώρα να δεις τα δεδομένα σου και να τα αντιμετωπίσεις..

----------


## Delmember2052020

Το πιο σημαντικο πραγμα εκανες που υποχωρησες στο θεμα του ψυχολογου. Θα ειναι το στηριγμα σου απο δω και περα

----------


## Martal

> Βενζοδιαζεπίνη είναι κατηγορία φαρμάκων και όχι ουσία. Δεν έκανα ότι έκανα για να την τρομάξω απλώς τη προστατεύω λέγοντάς της πως αυτά τα φάρμακα δεν τα παίρνουμε ούτε με τις χούφτες ούτε σαν καραμέλες, γιατί αρκετοί αγνοούν την συμβουλή του γιατρού παίρνουν παραπάνω εθίζονται και μετά δυσκολεύονται να τα κόψουν. Η κοπέλα δεν γνωρίζει και απλώς της είπα να κάνει ότι ακριβώς της πει ο γιατρός της


Το ίδιο πραγμα λεμε, μονο με την καθοδήγηση ψυχιάτρου.. Απλως επειδή ειναι νεα σε ολο αυτο μπορεί κ μεις να την βομβαρδισαμε με πράγματα που ζουμε τοσα χρονια κ κάπου την τρομαζουμε.. Εννοείται τα χαπια δν ειναι παιχιδι, κανενα χαπι οχι μονο αυτα..

----------


## oboro

> Το ίδιο πραγμα λεμε, μονο με την καθοδήγηση ψυχιάτρου.. Απλως επειδή ειναι νεα σε ολο αυτο μπορεί κ μεις να την βομβαρδισαμε με πράγματα που ζουμε τοσα χρονια κ κάπου την τρομαζουμε.. Εννοείται τα χαπια δν ειναι παιχιδι, κανενα χαπι οχι μονο αυτα..


Κατανοω τις καλες προθεσεις σου, ομως χρησιμοποιεις το πρωτο πληθυντικο λιγο ελαφρα τη καρδια :) Υπαρχουν αρκετα μελη εδω μεσα που ξερουν απο φαρμακα χωρις να κινδυνολογουν.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Θα σου πω ενα παραδειγμα για να καταλαβεις γιατι μιλαμε ολοι για τους γιατρους. Πες εγω ειμαι χοντρη μου λεει ενας φιλος καλη εισαι για να μην με πληγωσει απο αγαπη αλλος παλι θα μου πει πως εγινες ετσι κανε διαιτα παλι απο αγαπη. Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις εσυ πληγωνεσαι παραμενεις και χοντρη. Οποτε μια αντικειμενικη αποψη, με γνωσεις και εμπειρια απο ειδικο θα ηταν το καλυτερο

----------


## Martal

Μιλαω γενικα ομως γτ υπάρχουν πολλες απόψεις και δεν μπορω να αναφερθω συγκεκριμένα σε κάποιον ή να ακυρωσω αποψεις. Υπάρχουν εμπειρα μελη φυσικά δεν ειπα το αντίθετο γι αυτο δεν ειμαι απόλυτη και ουτε ειπα κατι για να θίξω καποιον συγκεκριμένα. Αλλωστε θα την καθοδηγησει καποιος ειδικος. Αυτα απο μενα.. Καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Μιλαω γενικα ομως γτ υπάρχουν πολλες απόψεις και δεν μπορω να αναφερθω συγκεκριμένα σε κάποιον ή να ακυρωσω αποψεις. Υπάρχουν εμπειρα μελη φυσικά δεν ειπα το αντίθετο γι αυτο δεν ειμαι απόλυτη και ουτε ειπα κατι για να θίξω καποιον συγκεκριμένα. Αλλωστε θα την καθοδηγησει καποιος ειδικος. Αυτα απο μενα.. Καλη συνεχεια..


Καλη συνεχεια και σε.εσενα ..και Ευχαριστώ

----------


## blackbird

Νταξει ρε παιδια η κοπελα δυο χαπακια ηπιε και τα χρειαζοταν αμεσα. Τοσες μερες ειχε να κοιμηθει λιγο ηρεμα. Εξαλλου χρειαζονται συνταγη. Δεν θα της δινει συνεχεια η γειτονισσα. Θα ρωτησει και τον γιατρο της. 

Λια μου πρεπει να αναφερεις και στον γιατρο οτι εισαι εγγυος. Τα χαπια μπορει να επηρεασουν το εμβρυο. Δεν ξερω περισσοτερα αλλα πρεπει να ξερει. Δεν χρειαζεται να πεις περισσοτερα αν δεν θες, αλλα οτι εισαι εγγυος πρεπει να το ξερει. Αναφερεις συμπτωματα και ρωτας πληροφοριες για τον εθισμο κτλ. Με μικρες δοσεις και για λιγο καιρο δεν νομιζω να εχεις θεμα. Εξαλλου με τις οδηγιες του τα διακοπτεις. 

Αυριο ειναι το ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο; 

Με την κοπελα σου εφοσον της εξηγησες με μηνυματα, κανε λιγη υπομονη. Αν δεν επικοινωνησει μην ασχοληθεις ξανα. Καταλαβαινω πως χρειαζεσαι στηριξη αλλα τι νοημα εχει αν σε κανει χειροτερα; Θα μιλας σε εμας και στην ψυχολογο.

Φαε κατι, εστω ενα φρουτο για να παρεις λιγες δυναμεις. Με το ζορι. Βοηθησε τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Νταξει ρε παιδια η κοπελα δυο χαπακια ηπιε και τα χρειαζοταν αμεσα. Τοσες μερες ειχε να κοιμηθει λιγο ηρεμα. Εξαλλου χρειαζονται συνταγη. Δεν θα της δινει συνεχεια η γειτονισσα. Θα ρωτησει και τον γιατρο της. 
> 
> Λια μου πρεπει να αναφερεις και στον γιατρο οτι εισαι εγγυος. Τα χαπια μπορει να επηρεασουν το εμβρυο. Δεν ξερω περισσοτερα αλλα πρεπει να ξερει. Δεν χρειαζεται να πεις περισσοτερα αν δεν θες, αλλα οτι εισαι εγγυος πρεπει να το ξερει. Αναφερεις συμπτωματα και ρωτας πληροφοριες για τον εθισμο κτλ. Με μικρες δοσεις και για λιγο καιρο δεν νομιζω να εχεις θεμα. Εξαλλου με τις οδηγιες του τα διακοπτεις. 
> 
> Αυριο ειναι το ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο; 
> 
> Με την κοπελα σου εφοσον της εξηγησες με μηνυματα, κανε λιγη υπομονη. Αν δεν επικοινωνησει μην ασχοληθεις ξανα. Καταλαβαινω πως χρειαζεσαι στηριξη αλλα τι νοημα εχει αν σε κανει χειροτερα; Θα μιλας σε εμας και στην ψυχολογο.
> 
> Φαε κατι, εστω ενα φρουτο για να παρεις λιγες δυναμεις. Με το ζορι. Βοηθησε τον εαυτο σου.


Την Πέμπτη το πρωι ειναι..ελπιζω να παει καλα..
Εχω αγχος..αλλα με βοηθησατε λιγο..αν ολους εσας σας βοηθησε..

----------


## blackbird

> Την Πέμπτη το πρωι ειναι..ελπιζω να παει καλα..
> Εχω αγχος..αλλα με βοηθησατε λιγο..αν ολους εσας σας βοηθησε..


Μην ανησυχείς. Μια άγνωστη είναι κι' αυτή η άγνωστη με τον καιρό θα γίνει το στήριγμά σου. Οι ψυχολόγοι έχουν τον τρόπο τους να σε ξεκλειδώνουν. Δεν θα πιεστείς. Πες από την αρχή πως θα πεις αυτά που σου βγαίνουν και αν δεν νιώσεις άνετη στην πορεία θα το πεις. Κάνεις κάτι για να σε ανακουφίσει και να βοηθηθείς, όχι για να σου προκαλεί επιπρόσθετο άγχος. Όμως είναι λογικό να έχεις αγωνία. Όλοι είχαμε στην αρχή. Είναι για καλό. :)

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Μην ανησυχείς. Μια άγνωστη είναι κι' αυτή η άγνωστη με τον καιρό θα γίνει το στήριγμά σου. Οι ψυχολόγοι έχουν τον τρόπο τους να σε ξεκλειδώνουν. Δεν θα πιεστείς. Πες από την αρχή πως θα πεις αυτά που σου βγαίνουν και αν δεν νιώσεις άνετη στην πορεία θα το πεις. Κάνεις κάτι για να σε ανακουφίσει και να βοηθηθείς, όχι για να σου προκαλεί επιπρόσθετο άγχος. Όμως είναι λογικό να έχεις αγωνία. Όλοι είχαμε στην αρχή. Είναι για καλό. :)


Εσφοσον ολοι εσεις είσαστε καλύτερα επεοδη κάνατε θεραπείες το πιστευω και θα το προσπαθησω και γω

----------


## Delmember2052020

Λια μου τι κανεις? Εχεις ωρες να μιλησεις εισαι καλα? Θελεις να μιλήσουμε?

----------


## Delmember2052020

Εγω λεω να συνεχισουμε να μιλαμε Λια μου. Πες οτι θελεις να πεις να συζηταμε γιατι βλεπω υπνο δεν εχω κι γω μαλλον θα πιω καφε και θα ειμαστε παρεα μαζι!!

----------


## fea33

Γλυκιά μου , 
καταρχάς λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ που βίωσες κάτι ... απερίγραπτο. Θέλω να σταματήσεις να παίρνεις ελαφριά ναρκωτικά, ό,τι και να είναι , δεν παύουν να είναι ναρκωτικά... Μη νιώθεις ενοχές , δε φταις εσύ ! Μίλησε σε κάποιο άτομο που το εμπιστεύεσαι και σε αγαπάει πολύ ... πρέπει να το βγάλεις από μέσα σου ! Όταν νιώσεις καλύτερα πήγαινε να τους καταγγείλεις. Θα το κάνουν και σε άλλη κοπέλα ... εκεί ποντάρουν στον φόβο και την ανοχή !!
Μπορώ μόνο να φανταστώ πόσο άσχημα σε έκαναν να νιώσεις , πόσο "βρώμικα". ΕΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΣ ΣΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ , μην τιμωρείς εσύ τον εαυτό σου για αυτήν την αποτρόπαια πράξη ! Αυτοί θα έπρεπε να πληρώνουν για αυτό που έκαναν πίσω από τα κάγκελα της φυλακής ... Σου εύχομαι να καθαρίσεις το μυαλό σου και να βρεις τον δρόμο σου ... 
Λία μου , πρέπει να φανείς δυνατή ...

----------


## fea33

> Δυστυχώς..εκανα τα παντα να επικοινωνήσω..ακομα κα σπιτι στους δικους της καλω..τιποτα..εχω στειλει μυνήματα που εξηγω..εχω διασταυρωσει την.εγκυμοσύνη δυστυχώς..με τεστ. Ακουω τις συμβουλές σας σαν πιο έμπειρους..αλλα και να θέλω να τις ακολουθήσω δεν μπορω..μονο στο θεμα ψυχολογου υποχωρησα με τον εαυτό μου..και εκλεισα ραντεβου..


Αφησέ την , δεν της αξίζεις . Οι άνθρωποι που έχουμε δίπλα μας θα πρέπει να είναι μαζί μας και στα δύσκολα και στα εύκολα !

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Αφησέ την , δεν της αξίζεις . Οι άνθρωποι που έχουμε δίπλα μας θα πρέπει να είναι μαζί μας και στα δύσκολα και στα εύκολα !


Ναι το καταλαβαινω..αυριο εχω το πρώτο ραντεβού με ψυχολογο..ελπιζω να.με.βοηθήσει πραγματικα γιατι μετα θα είναι το τελος..

----------


## george1520

> Ναι το καταλαβαινω..αυριο εχω το πρώτο ραντεβού με ψυχολογο..ελπιζω να.με.βοηθήσει πραγματικα γιατι μετα θα είναι το τελος..


Λια σίγουρα στην πρώτη συνάντηση θα ακούσεις πράγματα που θα σε βοηθήσουν αλλά να ξέρεις γενικά θέλει χρόνο για να δεις αποτελεσμα.. Μην απογοητευτείς αν δεν δεις αμέσως αλλαγές.. Να πεις τα πάντα, ότι σκέφτεσαι, ότι έγινε, ότι φοβάσαι, τις αλλαγές μετά από αυτό κτλ..
Από όλο αυτό θα βγεις δυνατή!! 
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να μας ενημερώσεις.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Ελα βρε Λια μου ολα καλα θα πανε θα δεις. Δειξε πιστη στον εαυτο σου. Ο Οδηγος σου θα ειναι απο δω και περα ο ειδικος μεχρι να τα ξεπερασεις ολα. Φιλια!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι το καταλαβαινω..αυριο εχω το πρώτο ραντεβού με ψυχολογο..ελπιζω να.με.βοηθήσει πραγματικα γιατι μετα θα είναι το τελος..


Θα πρέπει να του πεις ακριβώς πως νιώθεις..Δεν είναι εκεί για να σε κρίνει..Και επίσης να έχεις υπομονή γιατί αυτά που σε απασχολούν θα λυθούν αλλά θέλουν το χρόνο τους..Όλα καλά θα πάνε!

----------


## Martal

> Ναι το καταλαβαινω..αυριο εχω το πρώτο ραντεβού με ψυχολογο..ελπιζω να.με.βοηθήσει πραγματικα γιατι μετα θα είναι το τελος..


Λια τι κάνεις; πως πήγε στην ψυχολόγο;

----------


## Delmember2052020

Ναι τι να κανει το κοριτσι λες να μην την βοηθησε η ψυχολογος?

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Λια τι κάνεις; πως πήγε στην ψυχολόγο;


Γεια σου..ηταν εντάξει..οχι οπωςεχω το φανταζόμουν..ειχα αγχος πιο πολυ..δεν.μιλησα ακομα για οτι εγινε..αλλα μου ειπε ασκησεις ηρεμιας

----------


## Martal

> Γεια σου..ηταν εντάξει..οχι οπωςεχω το φανταζόμουν..ειχα αγχος πιο πολυ..δεν.μιλησα ακομα για οτι εγινε..αλλα μου ειπε ασκησεις ηρεμιας


Σιγα σιγα ολα , αλλα να ανοιχτεις μπορεί να σε συμβουλέψει και αυτη, εχεις πράγματα να αντιμετωπίσεις τωρα με αυτα κ με κεινα..Ολα τα αλλα θελουν χρόνο..... Οτι χρειαστείς, οσο μπορουμε και απο δω μην διστάσεις να στείλεις και προσωπικό μνμ ή εδώ..

----------


## Delmem02052020b

> Σιγα σιγα ολα , αλλα να ανοιχτεις μπορεί να σε συμβουλέψει και αυτη, εχεις πράγματα να αντιμετωπίσεις τωρα με αυτα κ με κεινα..Ολα τα αλλα θελουν χρόνο..... Οτι χρειαστείς, οσο μπορουμε και απο δω μην διστάσεις να στείλεις και προσωπικό μνμ ή εδώ..


Ναι Ευχαριστώ για την στήριξη..τετοιες μερες εινα ακομα πιο δυσκολο..ελπιζω εσεις να ειστε με τις οικογένειες σας

----------


## Laila

Λία Γεια σου, διάβαζα όλη την υπόθεση σου και εκνευριστηκα πολύ με τους άθλιους που σε εκμεταλλεύτηκαν. Τί κάνεις; Πώς είσαι?

----------


## Antonis8

Επειδή πήρε ένα ηρεμιστικό να κοιμηθεί η κοπέλα της λέτε ότι θα εθιστεί; Ο,τι να 'ναι.


Λία,η γνώμη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να πας στα εφημερεύοντα μιας ψυχιτρικης κλινικής για να δρομολογηθεί γρήγορα το θέμα της αγωγής. Μετά κανονίζεις και με ιδιώτη. Αφότου μπεις σε μια αγωγή με ηρεμιστικα για ενα διάστημα, να κοιτάξεις τον οργανισμό σου, να τρως ,να λαμβάνεις υγρά, όχι μόνο νερό αλλά και ηλεκτρολύτες γιατί θα αφυδατωθείς. Και ύστερα να κοιτάξεις το παθολογικό κομμάτι. Αν όντως έγινε σύλληψη,δεν ξέρω αν το βλέπουν τόσο γρήγορα,είναι δυνατόν να είναι αξιόπιστο; Σε κάθε περίπτωση υπάρχει πάντα η επιλογή της αμβλωσης.
Από κει και πέρα, αφού σταθεροποιηθείς κίνησε τις διαδικασίες για να κάνεις καταγγελία. Πάρε καταρχάς κάποιο χαρτί γιατρού που θα λέει τι έγινε, πήγαινε στην αστυνομία με κάποια φίλη σου και κάνε καταγγελία. Δεν είναι δύσκολο να το αποδείξεις,ο,τι και να γίνει θα τους κάνεις να λογοδοτήσουν. Αν έχεις οικονομική δυνατότητα,μπορείς να κάνεις και απευθείας αγωγή και ασφαλιστικά μέτρα για να μην σε πλησιάζουν καν τα καθίκια. Αφού δεν έχεις άμεση οικογένεια κοντά σου, ίσως βρες κάποια φίλη να σε στηρίξει.

Όσο για τη σχέση σου, εξήγησε σε ένα μήνυμα τι έγινε και από κει και πέρα άστο στην άκρη,ο εαυτός σου είναι προτεραιότητα. Πρέπει να το καταλάβει αυτό η φίλη σου. Δεν σου λέω να πάρεις αποφάσεις και να χωρίσεις κλπ, απλώς πες της την αλήθεια για το περιστατικό και ασε το θέμα της σχέσης στην άκρη, πρέπει πρώτα να σταθείς στα πόδια σου και μετά θα δρομολογήσεις όλα τα υπόλοιπα.

----------

